# How fast is your Internet Connection?



## Steve Mehs

How about a little friendly competition?  At XMFan there is a thread comparing internet and I thought it would be cool to see how our speeds compare to each other here.

Go to http://nyc.speakeasy.net and click start and post your results in the form of text or a screenshot.

Here's my results


----------



## n0qcu

Here's mine. I'm not sure why the download speed is so slow.

2005-04-08 03:18:18 EST: 2085 / 945
Your download speed : 2135919 bps, or 2085 kbps.
A 260.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 967898 bps, or 945 kbps.


----------



## Richard King

Comcast Cable here in Vero Beach. I'll post Starband later. That should be quite a laugh in comparison. 

2005-04-08 07:49:38 EST: 3894 / 360
Your download speed : 3988342 bps, or 3894 kbps.
A 486.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 368867 bps, or 360 kbps.


----------



## ntexasdude

Wow, Steve M. you read my mind. Just yesterday I thought of starting a thread like this just for fun. I was thinking of doing some simple poll questions like dial-up or broadband and if broadband how fast - but I didn't know to do the poll. Another fun question might be what everybody pays around the nation.

Here are results from my workplace. We're sorta out in the country and can't get cable or dsl so we have to rely on a wireless microwave connection.

2005-04-08 09:18:58 EST: 946 / 366
Your download speed : 969612 bps, or 946 kbps.
A 118.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 375375 bps, or 366 kbps

My enhanced dsl at home hits around 2.8 down.

Here is another cool speed test sited - testmy


----------



## Ric

Using Bellsouth DSL

2005-04-08 10:36:18 EST: 2455 / 316
Your download speed : 2514008 bps, or 2455 kbps.
A 306.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 324201 bps, or 316 kbps.


----------



## Hoxxx

2005-04-08 10:43:44 EST: 1097 / 1367
Your download speed : 1123331 bps, or 1097 kbps.
A 137.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 1399906 bps, or 1367 kbps.
Yours	
«1097 down
«1368 UP

This is what I see at work on a WAN

will post the home results later.

this is Peoria,Az

okay here is what I see at home on COX cable

2005-04-09 09:29:29 EST: 3583 / 478
Your download speed : 3669485 bps, or 3583 kbps.
A 447.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 489795 bps, or 478 kbps.
 :lol: :grin:


----------



## Jacob S

22kbps - 28 kbps dialup. When switching from Verizon to another phone company my speed got cut from 53kpps down to the lower range and I never got my speed back once switching back to Verizon. There is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Redster

2005-04-08 11:16:45 EST: 2118 / 2287
Your download speed : 2169711 bps, or 2118 kbps.
A 264.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 2341920 bps, or 2287 kbps. 

Not bad,, though I am at work. I suppose I will have to check home connection next


----------



## n8dagr8

2005-04-08 11:56:31 EST: 2633 / 145
Your download speed : 2696663 bps, or 2633 kbps.
A 329.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 148931 bps, or 145 kbps.

Man, my upload speed sucks....I blame this on my computer! :lol:

Okay...seems to be charter that has bad upload speeds.


----------



## Richard King

Starband....

2005-04-08 13:53:20 EST: 248 / 31
Your download speed : 254200 bps, or 248 kbps.
A 31 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 32315 bps, or 31 kbps.

:barf:


----------



## RAD

To help eliminate network transit times, for a more accurate reading I'd recommend trying a Speakeasy speed test site that's close to your location, they're in major cities. I don't know all of them but some that I know work are:

chi.speakeasy.net
atl.speakeasy.net
lax.speakeasy.net
dfw.speakeasy.net

Now I'm cheating, I'm at work on a DS-3(45Mbps):

2005-04-08 13:57:16 EST: 5204 / 5906
Your download speed : 5328905 bps, or 5204 kbps.
A 650.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 6048387 bps, or 5906 kbps.

This is via a little Linksys WRT54GS router and a wireless 802.11g/turbo connection.

My home SBC DSL connection:

2005-04-08 17:22:19 EST: 4926 / 490
Your download speed : 5044504 bps, or 4926 kbps.
A 615.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 501924 bps, or 490 kbps.


----------



## dfergie

363/322 Wireless provider...


----------



## Bama Mac

I have cable service with MediaCom with up to 3Mb down.

2005-04-08 19:30:53 EST: 2791 / 238
Your download speed : 2858746 bps, or 2791 kbps.
A 348.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 244110 bps, or 238 kbps


----------



## Bogy

2005-04-08 19:37:30 EST: 1435 / 435
Your download speed : 1469510 bps, or 1435 kbps.
A 179.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 445467 bps, or 435 kbps.


----------



## DonLandis

5 Mb download / 0.5Mbps upload

Seems a little slow based on earlier tests with a different site which was 5.8 down and 0.756 Mbps upload. May be that I did the other tests in the wee hours of the morning when Internet traffic is lower. I just wish my upload was more like 3.0Mbps and the download scarificed back to compensate. I could live with a 3x3 service. Reason is I need to do lots of 55Mb file transfers daily in my business.


----------



## Bogy

RAD said:


> To help eliminate network transit times, for a more accurate reading I'd recommend trying a Speakeasy speed test site that's close to your location, they're in major cities. I don't know all of them but some that I know work are:
> 
> chi.speakeasy.net
> atl.speakeasy.net
> lax.speakeasy.net
> dfw.speakeasy.net


Yeah, I am going to try of few other sites. My speeds seem very slow compared to the last time I tested them.


----------



## badlnbf

COMCAST Dallas, Texas

2005-04-08 20:26:14 EST: 3919 / 339
Your download speed : 4013458 bps, or 3919 kbps.
A 489.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 348128 bps, or 339 kbps.


----------



## DonLandis

Just to add- my ISP is a commercial account with Comcast. Here they do advertise a 4Mbps download and 356 kbps upload for their standard consumer service. I have heard that in some parts of the city they are selling a "Gold" account ( I believe that is what they call it) for additional money that does the speeds I get with the commercial account. The main difference I see with the commercial account is the cost and I get an AE with direct phone number- Mission critical service up which guarantees same day response if the connection goes down with a penalty for outages not handled within the same day or 24 hours. It's all in the contract but the few times I have been down, Comcast has had me back up within an hour!


----------



## JohnGfun

Charter Communications

2005-04-08 21:45:38 EST: 2548 / 112
Your download speed : 2609898 bps, or 2548 kbps.
A 318.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 115058 bps, or 112 kbps.

Mine Is Supposed to be 3000 kbps Download?


----------



## Redster

2005-04-08 21:43:55 EST: 3602 / 345
Your download speed : 3688903 bps, or 3602 kbps.
A 450.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 353940 bps, or 345 kbps

This is at home with Insight cable


----------



## Mike123abc

2005-04-09 00:24:44 EST: 4052 / 356
Your download speed : 4150102 bps, or 4052 kbps.
A 506.6 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 364696 bps, or 356 kbps.

Time Warner Cable at home


----------



## BFG

Bellsouth Xtreme DSL
Advertised:
3072 down
384 up

Actual:
2005-04-09 00:31:30 EST: 2888 / 316
Your download speed : 2958069 bps, or 2888 kbps.
A 361 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 324201 bps, or 316 kbps.

(except I cheat and only go down to Miami  )


----------



## JM Anthony

Comcast in Seattle:

2005-04-09 00:36:54 EST: 839 / 351
Your download speed : 859507 bps, or 839 kbps.
A 104.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 360036 bps, or 351 kbps.


----------



## Chris Blount

Using Time Warner Roadrunner service

Your download speed : 4821007 bps, or 4708 kbps.
A 588.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 365764 bps, or 357 kbps.


----------



## Nick

Adelphia Broadband

Download: 2,410,764 bps - 2354 kbps.
294.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Upload: 432,900 bps - 422 kbps.
atl.speakeasy.net


----------



## deraz

My office computer:
2005-04-09 10:35:28 EST: 1229 / 1302
Your download speed : 1258813 bps, or 1229 kbps.
A 153.6 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 1333333 bps, or 1302 kbps.


----------



## pjmrt

2005-04-09 13:29:49 EST: 4035 / 340
Your download speed : 4132419 bps, or 4035 kbps.
A 504.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 348857 bps, or 340 kbps.

from my home (Comcast)


----------



## nsafreak

Comcast

Your download speed : 3817043 bps, or 3727 kbps.
A 465.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 257284 bps, or 251 kbps.


----------



## SimpleSimon

DirecWay on 95W:
2005-04-09 21:21:19 EST: 473 / 117
Your download speed : 484779 bps, or 473 kbps.
A 59.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 119940 bps, or 117 kbps.

Only 6 weeks until I get DSL.


----------



## stonecold

2760 - 2810 kbps 719kbps up.


My rated download and upload from Verizon is 3000/768


----------



## n8dagr8

from "work"..very strange

2005-04-11 14:58:20 EST: 1386 / 2199
Your download speed : 1419507 bps, or 1386 kbps.
A 173.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?
Your upload speed : 2252252 bps, or 2199 kbps.


----------



## ntexasdude

Finally got around to testing at home. I have sbc.yahoo enhanced DSL or ADSL to be more exact. Asymmetrical, where your upload is rate is limited. I think I pay about 36.95 a month plus regular landline phone. It seems that the cable broadband is much faster than DSL. I've had my DSL going on 4 years now and the service has been superb. Interesting how the results frrom the different tests vary a little.

speakeasy test

2005-04-13 18:35:58 EST: 2414 / 422
Your download speed : 2472215 bps, or 2414 kbps.
A 301.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 432588 bps, or 422 kbps.

www.testmy.net

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 2672 Kbps about 2.7 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 326 kB/s
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/
Test Time:: Wed Apr 13 17:44:17 CDT 2005 
Bottom Line:: 48X faster than 56K 1MB download in 3.14 sec 
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 54.36 % faster than the average for host (swbell.net) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-Y4OL2P96C


----------



## kwajr

2005-04-13 21:05:08 EST: 2347 / 362
Your download speed : 2403491 bps, or 2347 kbps.
A 293.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 371540 bps, or 362 kbps.
very slow for me tonight


----------



## cclement

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 4161 Kbps about 4.2 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 508 kB/s
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/
Test Time:: Wed Apr 13 2005 21:31:29 GMT-0500 (Central Standard Time) 
Bottom Line:: 74X faster than 56K 1MB download in 2.02 sec 
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 24.92 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-WJ8U29ZI6


----------



## kwajr

2005-04-13 23:26:27 EST: 4758 / 358
Your download speed : 4872608 bps, or 4758 kbps.
A 594.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 367466 bps, or 358 kbps.


----------



## SimpleSimon

One week later ...
DirecWay on 95W:
2005-04-16 22:44:39 EST: 856 / 348
Your download speed : 877368 bps, or 856 kbps.
A 107.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 356665 bps, or 348 kbps.

Almost double last weeks number, and higher than the DSL speed I've ordered (768/256).

BUT, DSL means half the cost, and no propagation delays.


----------



## stevendsnyder

Here is mine:
2005-04-16 23:22:19 EST: 2494 / 806
Your download speed : 2554018 bps, or 2494 kbps.
A 311.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 825763 bps, or 806 kbps.


----------



## eichenberg

Here's mine:

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 4443 Kbps about 4.4 Mbps (tested with 2992 kB)
Download Speed is:: 542 kB/s
Tested From:: http://www.testmy.net/
Test Time:: Sun Apr 17 2005 00:10:14 GMT-0600 (Mountain Daylight Time) 
Bottom Line:: 79X faster than 56K 1MB download in 1.89 sec 
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 166.85 % faster than the average for host (sprintbbd.net) 
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-7QC6N2TPH


----------



## Nick

Some pretty amazing numbers being reported from Adelphia subs here

http://testmy.net/forum/index.php?topic=1997.msg40971;topicseen#msg40971

Whether these are premiums subs I don't know.


----------



## JcT21

2005-04-19 15:53:28 EST: 32 / 17
Your download speed : 33066 bps, or 32 kbps.
A 4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 17462 bps, or 17 kbps


wow in burnin' it up, somebody stop me! :lol:


----------



## BFG

OMG, that's disgusting. I'd stop using the internet if that's what I'd have to put up with.


----------



## dfergie

Thats about what I was stuck with till a provider came up with Wireless here...


----------



## CoriBright

Earthlink

Supposed to be 3gb down, 512mb up.... usually get around 2300 down and 470 up.


----------



## RAD

CoriBright said:


> Earthlink
> 
> Supposed to be 3gb down, 512mb up.... usually get around 2300 down and 470 up.


Are you sure about 3gb down and 512mb up? Usually it would be 3Mbps down and 512Kbps up. 3gb, you're talking about having fiber run to your location


----------



## CoriBright

Oh it's been a long day and my decent notebook (P4 3.3Ghz 2gb RAM) is in the shop. I'm on a horrible old P3 850 with 384mb RAM and everything is slow so I guess my brain was trying to go faster!

One day I'll get a T3.


----------



## cdru

Right now it's 1500/384. In reality, it usually runs 1300/360 or so. As of earlier this week, the below sign was posted in the front of my addition so in a few months I will have 15mbit/2mbit (@ $50 to boot)!









larger version


----------



## Richard King

I knew Comcast has been having problems here lately, but this is ridiculous

2005-04-21 10:11:16 EST: 36 / 218
Your download speed : 37032 bps, or 36 kbps.
A 4.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?
Your upload speed : 223376 bps, or 218 kbps.

Second test:
2005-04-21 10:17:57 EST: 48 / 93
Your download speed : 50046 bps, or 48 kbps.
A 6.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?
Your upload speed : 96223 bps, or 93 kbps.


----------



## dfergie

354/154 today... lower than last time (8th)


----------



## SAEMike

2005-04-22 18:22:14 EST: 737 / 261
Your download speed : 755458 bps, or 737 kbps.
A 92.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 268172 bps, or 261 kbps.

Not the fastest, but fast enough for me


----------



## dalucca

2005-04-22 18:41:58 EST: 5737 / 5683
Your download speed : 5874848 bps, or 5737 kbps.
A 717.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 5819592 bps, or 5683 kbps.


Will test home connection later tonight


----------



## spiff72

http://www.dslreports.com/stest?loc=2

I just wondered if some of you get better numbers from this tester. I noticed that the speed (using a network monitor) during the test stays flat - very little variation over the test period (nice graphing function shows this very well).

My numbers:
2005-04-22 18:55:44 EST: 2446 / 424
Your download speed : 2505256 bps, or 2446 kbps.
A 305.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 434829 bps, or 424 kbps.


----------



## dfergie

spiff72 said:


> http://www.dslreports.com/stest?loc=2
> 
> I just wondered if some of you get better numbers from this tester. I noticed that the speed (using a network monitor) during the test stays flat - very little variation over the test period (nice graphing function shows this very well).
> 
> My numbers:
> 2005-04-22 18:55:44 EST: 2446 / 424
> Your download speed : 2505256 bps, or 2446 kbps.
> A 305.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
> Your upload speed : 434829 bps, or 424 kbps.


364 down/216 up on this server...


----------



## spiff72

dfergie said:


> 364 down/216 up on this server...


How did that compare to your previous tests (if you did any earlier)?


----------



## Kevin F

A man can dream right?

On average my TWC connection does 30/5.

Kevin


----------



## Kevin F

Wow this is an old thread.

Kevin


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

62Mbps down/10Mbps up (Comcast)


----------



## RasputinAXP

Here's my graph from SamKnows.


----------



## naijai

Updated: 06/02/2012


----------



## Karen

Mine is pretty good... I pay for 15 up and down.


----------



## dmurphy

Not bad... really enjoying my FiOS Internet service! Supposed to be a 25/25 symmetrical service, but they give us an extra 5mbps to cover VOD overhead.

edit: Even better.


----------



## Chris Blount

I pay for 30 down and 5 up. Most of the time I get it. Not a bad price either.


----------



## fluffybear




----------



## dave29

fluffybear said:


>


Holy crap, this thread is 6 years old, and that's a crazy fast speed.


----------



## klang

We're supposed to get 20 but normally exceed.










Isn't there a newer thread like this around here someplace?


----------



## spartanstew




----------



## dpeters11

I would post mine, but would feel inadequate. My connection is capable of 100/20, just can't justify $300 a month.

Though, these insane speeds, are they from home?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Spartan's running FIOS.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

spartanstew said:


>


First of all.... Wow. Second of all... How is that only faster than 83% of the U.S.?! :lol:


----------



## SayWhat?

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Second of all... How is that only faster than 83% of the U.S.?!


I've been looking at some of those test results and it's pretty clear they relate only to the service provider and not the test population as a whole. That score would be 83% faster than other FIOS subscribers tested. Same with Klang's "92% faster" at only 32.29Mb/s and "A" score.


----------



## dmurphy

Greg Alsobrook said:


> First of all.... Wow. Second of all... How is that only faster than 83% of the U.S.?! :lol:


... because that's a doctored image.

The 5 in "153.6" doesn't line up, the "55" overlaps in upload ...

... and, it was edited in Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0 for Windows.


----------



## dpeters11

RasputinAXP said:


> Spartan's running FIOS.


I have the Cincinnati equivalent but their prices must be higher, and tops out at 100. To go from 30mbps to 50 would be an extra $40 a month., then double that for 100.

I rationalize my lack of speed by saying that most of the places I download from wouldn't send it to me that fast anyway.


----------



## dpeters11

dmurphy said:


> ... because that's a doctored image.
> 
> The 5 in "153.6" doesn't line up, the "55" overlaps in upload ...
> 
> ... and, it was edited in Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0 for Windows.


Good catch!

I feel better.


----------



## Chris Blount

dmurphy said:


> ... because that's a doctored image.
> 
> The 5 in "153.6" doesn't line up, the "55" overlaps in upload ...
> 
> ... and, it was edited in Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0 for Windows.


You are right! That's what I get for trusting people around here.:lol:


----------



## dmurphy

Chris Blount said:


> You are right! That's what I get for trusting people around here.:lol:


Trust none of what you hear, and half of what you see.

Or, something like that


----------



## spartanstew

spartanstew said:


>





Greg Alsobrook said:


> First of all.... Wow. Second of all... How is that only faster than 83% of the U.S.?!  :lol:






dmurphy said:


> ... because that's a doctored image.
> 
> The 5 in "153.6" doesn't line up, the "55" overlaps in upload ...
> 
> ... and, it was edited in Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0 for Windows.


The numbers must have gotten transposed during the upload process. :lol:


----------



## dmurphy

spartanstew said:


> The numbers must have gotten transposed during the upload process. :lol:


Dyslexic FiOS?


----------



## JcT21

i posted on this thread years ago when i was on dial up and a whopping 4kb transfer rate! :eek2: so here is my updated speeds. still slow compared to other cable companies in larger cities but blazing fast compared to what we used to have here. however this is the best att (bellsouth) can do at the moment.


----------



## Cholly

This thread seems to come back to life every now and then. Seeing it, prompted me to check my own performance numbers.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Not too bad from work


----------



## TBlazer07

Fios Home 20/5 NJ


----------



## cforrest

FIOS 35/35


----------



## TXD16

I pay Comcast for 20/3:


----------



## kiknwing

Centurylink 12mbps/892kbps

:nono2:


----------



## RasputinAXP

zkc16 said:


> I pay Comcast for 20/3:


That's definitely Burst Mode.


----------



## Rich

I have Cablevision and my speeds are (or should be, if they would stay constant) 30 down and 5 up. But I'm at the end of my patience with CV's Internet service. The speed fluctuates between 15 and 30 down and I see no pattern to it at all. I have had packet loss problems for at least two years, on and off. It's a good day for me if I can connect to the Net at all. I just had one of their contractors out Thursday and he tracked the problem to the box on the pole. Now I've got a guy coming to my home tomorrow and another guy coming out to resolve the problems on the pole. This goes on about every two months.

So, I'm gonna give Verizon High Speed Internet a shot. The speeds they list on their website are 7.1-15 down. No commitment. I'll give that a try for a month and if it works, I'll dump CV. Naturally *Trailblazer* gets FIOS and I can't, even tho we just live a few miles from each other.

Anybody have Verizon High Speed Internet? I'd be very interested to hear any pros or cons about it.

Rich


----------



## machavez00

I want this at home


----------



## TBoneit

rich584 said:


> I have Cablevision and my speeds are (or should be, if they would stay constant) 30 down and 5 up. But I'm at the end of my patience with CV's Internet service. The speed fluctuates between 15 and 30 down and I see no pattern to it at all. I have had packet loss problems for at least two years, on and off. It's a good day for me if I can connect to the Net at all. I just had one of their contractors out Thursday and he tracked the problem to the box on the pole. Now I've got a guy coming to my home tomorrow and another guy coming out to resolve the problems on the pole. This goes on about every two months.
> 
> So, I'm gonna give Verizon High Speed Internet a shot. The speeds they list on their website are 7.1-15 down. No commitment. I'll give that a try for a month and if it works, I'll dump CV. Naturally *Trailblazer* gets FIOS and I can't, even tho we just live a few miles from each other.
> 
> Anybody have Verizon High Speed Internet? I'd be very interested to hear any pros or cons about it.
> 
> Rich


Have you tried going here http://www.dslreports.com/forums/all ?

There are two Optonline forums, one is direct and one is users helping. They seem to be able to get things resolved.


----------



## TBlazer07

rich584 said:


> So, I'm gonna give Verizon High Speed Internet a shot. The speeds they list on their website are 7.1-15 down. No commitment.


Seriously? 7.1-15 down? Are you sure it's not .71 to 1.5? :eek2: Their "HSI" is DSL isn't it (for which you need a PSTN line)? Never seen "home" DSL at those speeds unless maybe if you are 100 feet from the CO. I had their HSI for a while (it was ~3 years ago so I guess it may have changed) and was paying for "up to" 3megs, never got more that 1 because I am at just about 15,000 feet from CO.

Edit: Just checked their website and yep, I see that tier listed. Still sounds fishy unless you are right on top of the CO.


----------



## CHEDDA

*comcast 50dn 10up from home







*


----------



## dpeters11

"TBlazer07" said:


> Seriously? 7.1-15 down? Are you sure it's not .71 to 1.5? :eek2: Their "HSI" is DSL isn't it (for which you need a PSTN line)? Never seen "home" DSL at those speeds unless maybe if you are 100 feet from the CO. I had their HSI for a while (it was ~3 years ago so I guess it may have changed) and was paying for "up to" 3megs, never got more that 1 because I am at just about 15,000 feet from CO.
> 
> Edit: Just checked their website and yep, I see that tier listed. Still sounds fishy unless you are right on top of the CO.


When I had Zoomtown Turbo, I got 8-10 down, it was ADSL2. Distance certainly is an issue, but you don't have to be quite that close, though I am fairly close to mine.


----------



## Rich

TBoneit said:


> Have you tried going here http://www.dslreports.com/forums/all ?
> 
> There are two Optonline forums, one is direct and one is users helping. They seem to be able to get things resolved.


Don't know if I can face another forum, but I'll try. Didn't even know that one existed. Thanx for the link. I think I'll try Verizon for a month and see how that works out. A tech came out this morning, but it was raining pretty hard and he didn't get much done. He did tell me that I'm not the only one in this area that has problems. And they all sound like my problems. Perhaps it's time for a change. I think that the Verizon DSL only costs about $45 with no commitment and I think 15 down will suffice. By the time a month passes, perhaps CV can fix my problem and then I can decide which one to keep.

Rich


----------



## Rich

TBlazer07 said:


> Seriously? 7.1-15 down? Are you sure it's not .71 to 1.5? :eek2: Their "HSI" is DSL isn't it (for which you need a PSTN line)? Never seen "home" DSL at those speeds unless maybe if you are 100 feet from the CO. I had their HSI for a while (it was ~3 years ago so I guess it may have changed) and was paying for "up to" 3megs, never got more that 1 because I am at just about 15,000 feet from CO.
> 
> Edit: Just checked their website and yep, I see that tier listed. Still sounds fishy unless you are right on top of the CO.


It's worth a try, I've had my Net drop out twice in the last five minutes. I've been living with this CV crap for years and I'm sick of it. 7-15 down should work, shouldn't it? I'm gonna order it today. I'm thoroughly sick of Cablevision. Everybody they send out has a different opinion and nothing helps.

Sounds fishy? Wouldn't surprise me one bit. But I gotta try something. I can't keep this up. Anyone got any ideas? Any better suggestions? I'm open to anything at this point.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Well, that didn't work. Verizon only has 3 down in my area. I guess I'll have to deal with CV....:nono2:


Rich


----------



## machavez00

kiknwing said:


> Centurylink 12mbps/892kbps
> 
> :nono2:


use qwest.speedtest.net instead, and manually pick a server.

My Mom's house. 20/896 I will post from home later, I halso have 12/896


If you let it pick a server, it will pick the best _local_ server


----------



## machavez00

Home Centurylink 12M/896K
auto selected


Manual select


----------



## JACKIEGAGA




----------



## dmurphy

rich584 said:


> Don't know if I can face another forum, but I'll try. Didn't even know that one existed. Thanx for the link. I think I'll try Verizon for a month and see how that works out. A tech came out this morning, but it was raining pretty hard and he didn't get much done. He did tell me that I'm not the only one in this area that has problems. And they all sound like my problems. Perhaps it's time for a change. I think that the Verizon DSL only costs about $45 with no commitment and I think 15 down will suffice. By the time a month passes, perhaps CV can fix my problem and then I can decide which one to keep.
> 
> Rich


Insist they replace your modem with a DOCSIS 3 modem.... it'll make things MUCH more stable (it uses 4 downstream channels as opposed to jamming everyone in the neighborhood on one channel.)

That's been the remedy for just about everyone I know with Chronic Optimum Syndrome. 

Just mention DOCSIS 3 and they should do it for you.


----------



## Rich

dmurphy said:


> Insist they replace your modem with a DOCSIS 3 modem.... it'll make things MUCH more stable (it uses 4 downstream channels as opposed to jamming everyone in the neighborhood on one channel.)
> 
> That's been the remedy for just about everyone I know with Chronic Optimum Syndrome.
> 
> Just mention DOCSIS 3 and they should do it for you.


I will do that tomorrow when the tech is due to arrive, thanx. I've also got a problem that doesn't seem to concern the modem. I have errors on the pole that must be coming downstream on a feeder from somewhere. They don't seem to be able to correct that. Since I have no other options at the moment, unless someone can suggest something, I'll have to be more persistent.

Rich


----------



## Cholly

rich584 said:


> I will do that tomorrow when the tech is due to arrive, thanx. I've also got a problem that doesn't seem to concern the modem. I have errors on the pole that must be coming downstream on a feeder from somewhere. They don't seem to be able to correct that. Since I have no other options at the moment, unless someone can suggest something, I'll have to be more persistent.
> 
> Rich


From what you've said, with other people in your area having the same problem, I'd say it's an overload situation - too many subscribers on the same node. I'm not familiar with the terminology used here, but what's needed is additional equipment on Cablevision's lines in your area to distribute the load.


----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> From what you've said, with other people in your area having the same problem, I'd say it's an overload situation - too many subscribers on the same node. I'm not familiar with the terminology used here, but what's needed is additional equipment on Cablevision's lines in your area to distribute the load.


My opinion of Cablevision has changed drastically in the last year. One problem after another, one story after another. An absolute lack of communication between departments. I'm not sure what they need, but baffling me with BS is getting old. I do agree that they need to upgrade their equipment, but if you could see how they operate, you wouldn't see them doing that in the near future. You can only put so many patches in any system, sooner or later the balloon will just burst.

Yesterday, another tech was here with one of their new meters and he saw no errors. As soon as he left, I lost the Net and had to do a complete reboot. Then, an hour or so later, I'm watching a streaming NetFlix show and it rebuffers. Normally, this never happens with my BD players. I looked at the cable modem and all the lights were out. As I sat there and watched, they all came back on and the NetFlix show came back on. Sense my frustration?

Rich


----------



## SayWhat?

Mine is only rated at 3Mbs due to the rural location and distance from the CO and DSLAM. I get that speed on most tests and am able to watch TV on-line with no buffering of stuttering. That could be due to the low population and demand. I think I remember the tech saying there were only a dozen or so subscribers on this node. I don't know what will happen in the future as more people come on, but he did say they are still upgrading the system. Hopefully in the next two years or so, I'll have fiber to within about two miles.

One thing I don't understand is why the signal flakes during storms. Maybe a bad cable splice somewhere. Maybe no power backup on the DSLAM which I would find hard to believe.


----------



## kiknwing

machavez00 said:


> use qwest.speedtest.net instead, and manually pick a server.
> 
> My Mom's house. 20/896 I will post from home later, I halso have 12/896
> 
> 
> If you let it pick a server, it will pick the best _local_ server


My area is over subscribed, talked to a tech a month ago and he said that they needed to install another dslam. It won't be installed until march but it will be a vdsl2 dslam, I'll wait this out because I live about 400ft from where they have placed the other dslams so I should be able to get close to 40/20 when it finally arrives. But for now I can't complain because they are only charging me $10/month.


----------



## TBlazer07

rich584 said:


> Well, that didn't work. Verizon only has 3 down in my area. I guess I'll have to deal with CV....:nono2:
> 
> Rich


 That's what I would have guessed. Chances of finding 7-15 Verizon DSL in these parts is slim since NJ is a FIOS state and they don't want to compete with themselves + distance from CO plays a MAJOR part in speeds you will get.


----------



## SayWhat?

TBlazer07 said:


> distance from CO plays a MAJOR part in speeds you will get.


The tech that did this install was surprised at the signal strength he got this far away from the DSLAM (somewhere around 17-18,000 cable feet). He figured it was due to the older, heavier gauge trunk cable which is 20 or 22 AWG instead of the 24-26 AWG they use today.


----------



## Rich

TBlazer07 said:


> That's what I would have guessed. Chances of finding 7-15 Verizon DSL in these parts is slim since NJ is a FIOS state and they don't want to compete with themselves + distance from CO plays a MAJOR part in speeds you will get.


If it's a "FIOS" state, why can't I get it? ARRGH!

And from talking to the people at Verizon, we'll never get it where I live. ARRGH, again!

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07

rich584 said:


> If it's a "FIOS" state, why can't I get it? ARRGH!
> 
> And from talking to the people at Verizon, we'll never get it where I live. ARRGH, again!
> 
> Rich


 LOL ... so true. My sister has the same problem down near Toms River. They told her it was because all her developments lines are underground and it's just too much work both physical and political. Here where I am we have so many lines on the poles they wired the whole area in about 30 minutes. Well, maybe 45.

Gotta say though it's a great service. When you pay for 20, you get 20 none of the "up to" or "boost" crap like cable and DSL and it's solid as a rock.


----------



## Rich

TBlazer07 said:


> LOL ... so true. My sister has the same problem down near Toms River. They told her it was because all her developments lines are underground and it's just too much work both physical and political. Here where I am we have so many lines on the poles they wired the whole area in about 30 minutes. Well, maybe 45.
> 
> Gotta say though it's a great service. When you pay for 20, you get 20 none of the "up to" or "boost" crap like cable and DSL and it's solid as a rock.


ARGHH!!!

Rich


----------



## Rich

dmurphy said:


> Insist they replace your modem with a DOCSIS 3 modem.... it'll make things MUCH more stable (it uses 4 downstream channels as opposed to jamming everyone in the neighborhood on one channel.)
> 
> That's been the remedy for just about everyone I know with Chronic Optimum Syndrome.
> 
> Just mention DOCSIS 3 and they should do it for you.


Just talked to the tech and he will install that modem. Thanx again.

Don't think it's gonna completely solve my problems tho. Dare I hope?

Rich


----------



## dmurphy

rich584 said:


> Just talked to the tech and he will install that modem. Thanx again.
> 
> Don't think it's gonna completely solve my problems tho. Dare I hope?
> 
> Rich


Let us know how it goes! The DOCSIS 3 modem tends to help since the modem listens on different channels... my suspicion is that your channel (609mhz - Optimum Online BOOST) is overloaded.

How much are you paying for Optimum Online service? If it's what I think it is ($64.95/mo - the unbundled price), you're entitled to upgrade to "BOOST Plus" for free. That's 50mbps instead of 30mbps downstream.


----------



## bikenski

kiknwing said:


> My area is over subscribed, talked to a tech a month ago and he said that they needed to install another dslam. It won't be installed until march but it will be a vdsl2 dslam, I'll wait this out because I live about 400ft from where they have placed the other dslams so I should be able to get close to 40/20 when it finally arrives. But for now I can't complain because they are only charging me $10/month.


It's worth the wait if you're close enough to the node to qualify. Qwest/CenturyLink just upgraded my DSLAM from ADSL2+ to VDSL2, and I signed up for the 40/20 service a few weeks ago. Speed tests are running at 37.5 down / 17.8 up.


----------



## Rich

dmurphy said:


> Let us know how it goes! The DOCSIS 3 modem tends to help since the modem listens on different channels... my suspicion is that your channel (609mhz - Optimum Online BOOST) is overloaded.
> 
> How much are you paying for Optimum Online service? If it's what I think it is ($64.95/mo - the unbundled price), you're entitled to upgrade to "BOOST Plus" for free. That's 50mbps instead of 30mbps downstream.


Yup, the tech mentioned that to me and he thought it might be the boost that was causing the problem. I'll call them tomorrow and see what I can do about that. He did say that new subs got the "Boost +" instead of the older boost because they are phasing out the older version.

I'll post about what happens tomorrow. My Net connection just dropped out twice while I was writing this post.

Rich


----------



## fwlogue

Cox Cable 30 down/5 up slow tonight compared to normal


----------



## dmurphy

rich584 said:


> Yup, the tech mentioned that to me and he thought it might be the boost that was causing the problem. I'll call them tomorrow and see what I can do about that. He did say that new subs got the "Boost +" instead of the older boost because they are phasing out the older version.
> 
> I'll post about what happens tomorrow. My Net connection just dropped out twice while I was writing this post.
> 
> Rich


That is absolutely, completely, 100% unacceptable.

Please check your private messages here.... I have a way to get some attention at Cablevision.


----------



## machavez00

What is the norm for "acceptable range" of advertised speed? 85%?


----------



## Rich

dmurphy said:


> That is absolutely, completely, 100% unacceptable.
> 
> Please check your private messages here.... I have a way to get some attention at Cablevision.


Your PM was much appreciated. I seem to have the problem resolved. I now have the proper modem and the Boost Plus and the Net is working properly. Thanx again, for your help.

Rich


----------



## fmcomputer

Anyone have any experience with XRoads load balancing system. I have a client that has 4 DSL Modems with AT&T that we are trying to interface.


----------



## redsoxfan26




----------



## cajunrc

LUS Fiber, Lafayette, LA 

Download 46.9Mbps
Upload 47.2Mbps


----------



## brant

windstream 12Mb package (highest available in my town).

varies between 9Mb and 14Mb.


----------



## vipersl




----------



## Chris Blount

Roadrunner Wideband at full speed. Not bad!


----------



## Chrismon1001




----------



## Indiana627

I've always been happy with my download speed, I just wish upload was faster.


----------



## Kevin F

Can someone explain this ping to me!?!?

I saw it on DSLReports.com in the comments on http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Charter-Cox-Comcast-Tops-PC-Magazine-Speed-Rankings-115983


----------



## dpeters11

I don't see how that's possible. If I ping something on the internal network the ping times are at least a few ms. Rounding down? bug? Physics wouldn't allow for true 0ms.


----------



## Kevin F

Yeah I agree. But on the source link he did another speed test from his dorm and got a slower (but still great) ping.


----------



## dpeters11

"Kevin F" said:


> Yeah I agree. But on the source link he did another speed test from his dorm and got a slower (but still great) ping.


Yeah, when you're talking millionths of a second, 32 is good though I prefer my 20


----------



## Kevin F

I think the DBSTalk community should build out its own fiber network to all of its loyal users 

Kevin


----------



## RasputinAXP

Internet2, possibly. 0 ping isn't possible, but less than 1ms is possible


----------



## dpeters11

Forgot about Internet2.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I love when I download things from other I2 institutions. Pulling down 4 gig Linux ISOs in less than 8 minutes is always fun.


----------



## FHSPSU67

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1502735061.png


----------



## WERA689

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1502833131.png


----------



## phrelin

I felt the need to run some speed tests tonight because of what appeared to be a problem. Apparently speed through my ISP Comcast was not the issue:





After running a trace route I discovered for whatever reason to get to my Yahoo Business hosted website, we're being routed out of the Bay Area through New York. Oh well. I'll check it again in a couple of days.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Time Warner outside or Portland, ME. Pay for 15 Mbps down, 1 Mbps up. Generally get the up, but not sure on the down speed because I have their turbo, so every speed test I do says I get like 30 Mbps down. I have seen it hit and stay at 1.6 MBps down on some torrents though (LEGAL torrents lol).


----------



## djlong

I was so skeptical of what life would be like when Fairpoint bought Verizon's assets in NH/VT/ME - including their Fios fiber assets. I'd signed up for Fios before they even advertised it in our area - September 2006.

I just got upgraded to 30/15 from 15/2 for $5/mo cheaper than I'd been getting and Speedtest.net is backing that up.


----------



## fluffybear




----------



## dmurphy

Another update from my FiOS connection ...


----------



## Red Orc




----------



## JACKIEGAGA




----------



## machavez00

Indiana627 said:


> I've always been happy with my download speed, I just wish upload was faster.


Same here. I have the 12m/896k tier.

we're waiting for CentruryLink to upgrade us from ADSL2+ to VDSL2. Once that happens we'll have up to 40Mbps down(40M/20M/12/7.5/1.5) and 20Mbps up (20M/5M/896k) available


----------



## ke3ju

http://speedtest.net/result/1802716500.png


----------



## kiknwing




----------



## flopp900

I have centurylink dsl and pay for 10Mb down and .78 up. I tend to get pretty cose to both advertised speeds.


----------



## funhouse69




----------



## phrelin

Good speed tonight for us:



​


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Download is good but the upload speed here stinks.


----------



## djlong

I should post mine.. I recently got an offer to upgrade from FairPoint (formerly Verizon Fios).

I *was* paying $50/mo for 'naked' Fiber - 15/2
Now I'm paying $45/mo for 30/15

On top of that, they apparently had to do some equipment upgrades somewhere in the loop (my neighborhood was amongst the first that Verizon strung with fiber in the area). So it ended up costing them money (in labor) while I now save $60/year.

Speedtest.net backed up their claims. I was very skeptical of FairPoint when Verizon sold out to them but it's been a VERY good experience.


----------



## mutelight

Work:









Home:
Down: 20Mbps
Up: 5Mbps

Phone/iPad:
Down: 20-45Mbps
Up: 15Mbps


----------



## Madflava

This is my home test. My work link is WAAAY slower. We have bottom of the line uVerse.


----------



## mike1977




----------



## Mike Bertelson

My AT&T 6Mb/s connection.










Today I moved to Comcast for internet. This is advertised to be 12Mb/s.










That's a seven fold increase in speed.

The moral of the story...In SE CT, AT&T sucks. 

Mike


----------



## eichenberg

MY Comcast...advertised at 20 down and 2 up


----------



## Mike Bertelson

eichenberg said:


> MY Comcast...advertised at 20 down and 2 up


Mine is advertised at 12 down & 2 up.

Mike


----------



## Laxguy

Just keep an eye out, Mike! As in, OK now, sucks later! Still faster than DSL.


----------



## phrelin

Funny you should bring this up this afternoon. Our Comcast connection got tired this afternoon as it occasionally does. I don't even know what Comcast advertises, but I had to methodically ping my way to the Sutro Tower (San Francisco). Seems they had some kind of traffic jam going in.

So being frustrated, after testing out the traffic, I ran some speed tests - first to Comcast in Portland, OR, then to San Francisco (no Comcast option there), and then to Comcast in Boston. As you can see the results are all over the place. So then I ran a test on a Santa Rosa CA local ISP site - 100 miles south of us - just to see what I was getting to that point.












It's ironic that I could get to Boston, MA faster than Portland, OR. That Sonic.net speed is around what I usually get using Speedtest.net.


----------



## damondlt

Blue Ridge Communications G10 service



They have 6 speeds to choose from. I just picked the fastest one I could afford. LOL!

They have :1.5, 5, 10, 15, 30, 50,mbps Ranging from $39.99-$119.99 without subscribing to tv servies.

The other option is Verizon
they have only 1 and 3 Mbps services in my area From $29.99-$39.99


----------



## MikeW

DSL isn't always bad..


----------



## Chris Blount

Time Warner Roadrunner Ultimate. 50/5. Not bad but I wish FIOS was available around here.


----------



## grover517

Comcast Blast @ 20/4 on a Docsis 3 system.


----------



## damondlt

What do you guys pay for some of these speeds?
Cause Just for G10 service with my provider is $57.99.


----------



## RADEN

Road Runner Lightning (40/5) from Bright House. ~$90 a month. That's what I pay for internet alone from them, no bundling.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

damondlt said:


> What do you guys pay for some of these speeds?
> Cause Just for G10 service with my provider is $57.99.


I have Comcast 12/2 with voice service for $49.99 for the first twelve months and $59.99 for the next twelve months...average of $54.99 for two years.

Mike


----------



## Chris Blount

damondlt said:


> What do you guys pay for some of these speeds?
> Cause Just for G10 service with my provider is $57.99.


 For Roadrunner Ultimate 50/5 I'm paying about $100 a month for internet only. I purchased my own modem however so they knock of a few bucks. No bandwidth cap but I use about 120-200 GB a month.


----------



## damondlt

Mike Bertelson said:


> I have Comcast 12/2 with voice service for $49.99 for the first twelve months and $59.99 for the next twelve months...average of $54.99 for two years.
> 
> Mike


 Thats a bundled price correct?


----------



## damondlt

Chris Blount said:


> For Roadrunner Ultimate 50/5 I'm paying about $100 a month for internet only. I purchased my own modem however so they knock of a few bucks. No bandwidth cap but I use about 120-200 GB a month.


 Our G5- G15 has a Bandwidth cap of 250 GB, I've never came close. 103 was my Highest month.:lol:

Tell you truth speed wise, I had the 15 mbps service when i was bundled with cable it was only $39.99, I can't tell the difference downgrading to the 10 mbps.

Maybe if I downloaded a big file, but i never do any of that stuff.


----------



## Chris Blount

damondlt said:


> Our G5- G15 has a Bandwidth cap of 250 GB, I've never came close. 103 was my Highest month.:lol:
> 
> Tell you truth speed wise, I had the 15 mbps service when i was bundled with cable it was only $39.99, I can't tell the difference downgrading to the 10 mbps.
> 
> Maybe if I downloaded a big file, but i never do any of that stuff.


 I know what you mean. During normal use the difference isn't all that great but when it comes to downloading HD movies and uploading to cloud services... big difference!


----------



## Marlin Guy




----------



## phrelin

Don't know what was going on yesterday but things are back to normal.



Since I have never used the Xfinity test before, I tried it also:


----------



## damondlt

Chris Blount said:


> I know what you mean. During normal use the difference isn't all that great but when it comes to downloading HD movies and uploading to cloud services... big difference!


 50 mbps must be like instant on a hd movie download. I never did one. 
How long do they take 50 vs 10 mbps?


----------



## fluffybear




----------



## dpeters11

"Chris Blount" said:


> I know what you mean. During normal use the difference isn't all that great but when it comes to downloading HD movies and uploading to cloud services... big difference!


It makes sense. Web and activity like that are a lot of smaller files. Plus, a connection has a slow start. That's why on a big download, it starts fairly slowly and speeds up. It's by design.


----------



## klang

Comcast Blast service for about $75 a month. Could save bundling in phone service but I prefer keeping the old AT&T voice and fax lines.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Internet speeds too slow?

Seems this is not limited to just a few folks.

http://techrealist.wordpress.com/

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/05/08/prweb9483677.DTL


----------



## Drucifer

Would like to see our DVRs test the speed.


----------



## Laxguy

This is really amusing: (not)

Just as I was going to Speedtest to add to the thread, all Comcast went down, not just at my house, but have no way of knowing how widespread. My phone with it, but MRV was popping along fine. nomad didn't like it. 

The three hour outage exceeds my combined downtime for DIRECTV® over the last ten years. 

:joy: 

And joy that the extra emoticons now show up in a proper sized window, though barf is still there......Thanks, DB!


----------



## Rich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Internet speeds too slow?
> 
> Seems this is not limited to just a few folks.
> 
> http://techrealist.wordpress.com/
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/05/08/prweb9483677.DTL


I get a steady 56 down most of the time. But I still have problems that I think are caused by Cablevision throttling down the broadband (if that's the correct terminology, not sure) during times of high usage.

I'm beginning to believe that Speedtest.com does little to help. Many reasons why.

Rich


----------



## Shades228




----------



## damondlt




----------



## funhouse69




----------



## uncrules




----------



## swyman18

Being in Hawaii, I am jealous of all your tiny ping times.

That sounded weird...

Anyway, any speedtest site on the mainland has a ping time of no less than 80ms for me.


----------



## damondlt

Decided to upgrade slightly.


----------



## Laxguy

swyman18 said:


> Being in Hawaii, I am jealous of all your tiny ping times.
> 
> That sounded weird...
> 
> Anyway, any speedtest site on the mainland has a ping time of no less than 80ms for me.


All your pings are belong to us!

Interesting. Kinda makes me think a lot of the main links are via satellite from the islands.


----------



## swyman18

"Laxguy" said:


> All your pings are belong to us!
> 
> Interesting. Kinda makes me think a lot of the main links are via satellite from the islands.


No, there are fiber runs across the bottom of the pacific. But the sheer distance means ping times of about 80ms to California and 160ms to the east coast.


----------



## Chris Blount

swyman18 said:


> No, there are fiber runs across the bottom of the pacific.


 Yeah, I think Gilligan cut the copper runs.


----------



## Laxguy

swyman18 said:


> No, there are fiber runs across the bottom of the pacific. But the sheer distance means ping times of about 80ms to California and 160ms to the east coast.


Yes, I was aware of fiber across the Pacific, but I consistently ping Montreal in 17 ms, which is roughly speaking about half the distance from SF to Honolulu. Curious is all.


----------



## swyman18

"Laxguy" said:


> Yes, I was aware of fiber across the Pacific, but I consistently ping Montreal in 17 ms, which is roughly speaking about half the distance from SF to Honolulu. Curious is all.


Wow, that's pretty good. I'd love to see 35ms or so to California, but I can't imagine I'll see that anytime soon. Our local telco just upgraded my area to some type of VDSL service similar to ATT's Uverse. I know the latency with DSL is higher than cable internet (Time Warner here), but I've had that on different occasions here too and the ping times are only slightly lower. Just too many hops.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Not that it is my personal ISP...

But the network connection that Apple setup for WWDC attendees.... UnReal.

I was able to download 4.7gb in just about 5 minutes.
Did a test today... I was getting 158mbs up an download.
(Thunderbolt->Gigabit->Network)

I honestly have never been on a network that quick before... just insane.


----------



## Shades228

Decided to upgrade


----------



## Laxguy

How about these apples for comparison?










Though to be sure I am far, far away....


----------



## redhot

Wasn't sure where to post this, but, I have AT&T dsl, 3mb. service and a Linksys WRT54G router. The router is a G not N standard. When I get buffering on youtube videos, is the delay the internet speed or the router? Do I need faster internet speed or a faster N router?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Your bottleneck is always the Internet speed, not your router.


----------



## dpeters11

"RasputinAXP" said:


> Your bottleneck is always the Internet speed, not your router.


Unless it's a wireless strength or congestion on channel 6 issue etc. Redhot, does this happen when you're hard wired to your connection on the same computer?


----------



## redhot

dpeters11 said:


> Unless it's a wireless strength or congestion on channel 6 issue etc. Redhot, does this happen when you're hard wired to your connection on the same computer?


Have not hard wired it yet to tell. I may try that though. thanks. What's a channel 6 issue?


----------



## RasputinAXP

In general, home routers default to Channel 6. It means there's more interference on that channel than others. 1, 6 and 11 are 'non interfering' channels, so you should see if you're on 6, and it you are, move to 1 or 11.


----------



## dpeters11

"RasputinAXP" said:


> In general, home routers default to Channel 6. It means there's more interference on that channel than others. 1, 6 and 11 are 'non interfering' channels, so you should see if you're on 6, and it you are, move to 1 or 11.


Though more modern ones sometimes choose a different channel automatically. Mine chose channel 2 for some reason.


----------



## RasputinAXP

that makes near-zero sense. It's not far enough from 1 to make a difference. We've been talking about a 4-channel model for dense deployment that is, I believe, 1, 4, 7, 11.


----------



## scooper

I'm running 2 Wireless routers - one on channel 1, one on channel 11 . If you really need a reliable connection to a site - I prefer ethernet (hardwired).

BTW, my internet connection though Time Warner Cable is 10 MB down, 1MB up.


----------



## dtv757

I cant get FiOS so my speeds are kinda backwards lol

Home Vz DSL 3meg


VZW 4G LTE when im at school


----------



## billsharpe

I have FiOS 25/25. I get 20/18 with a wireless connection and 30/30 with an Ethernet connection. Almost all the time I'm using wireless, but I plugged my laptop into my router to check the connected speed.


----------



## olguy

I was on Suddenlink 20/2 for the last year and most of the time exceeded 20 and frequently exceeded 30. Couple of weeks ago Suddenlink changed it to 30/2 for the same price. :lol: Strange thing is prior to going to 20/2 I was on their 10/.75 and for a long time could never get over 4 or 5 down. Guess their DOC SIS 1.0 system was way overloaded or something but the DOC SIS 3.0 has never given me a problem for more than a few hours occasionally.


----------



## phrelin

With Comcast as my ISP, using Comcast servers for tests...

Within the region, to San Jose, CA:


To Portland, OR:


To Boston, MA:


Did the last one twice, so apparently internet traffic is heavy?


----------



## mutelight

Work:









Home ($40/mo):


----------



## The Merg

mutelight said:


> Work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home ($40/mo):


That's insane. Wish I worked for EA. Even at home that's crazy for the cost.

- Merg


----------



## naijai

mutelight said:


> Work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home ($40/mo):


Oh WOW, Like WOW!!!!!!!! :eek2:


----------



## klang

Read in the paper today that Comcast doubled most everyone's speed in and around Houston. Sure nuf, early Christmas present from Comcast:


----------



## gov

Oooog.


did not need to see this thread.

$40/month gets me 1mbs on a good day. On weekends and evenings it slows down enough sometimes that the speedtest site won't work (I am not making that up).


There is a local bottleneck of some kind and evenings and weekends when there is a quite a bit of usage it slows down. Not bad tonight, but last few weekends when the weather was bad and many folks were stuck home they all logged on and slowed everybody's down. It was funny, around 10PM when kids would start going to bed, it would start speeding up, and usually by 11 it would be fine. 

Rural wasteland here, alternative is Hughes (bad) or Exede (OMG!!). DSL is dead slow this far out, but I've heard at least that is consistently slow so you get used to it, no speed ups to tease you and then it staggers back down and you get disappointed.


----------



## funhouse69

Mine from a few minutes ago...

Can't complain =)


----------



## gov

Forgot, Verizon has a service here now too.

Fast (12mps) and 60/month, but the monthly total data amount seemed low. I think Exede had a pretty low monthly quota too. 


I was kinda hoping for 10 mps at 25/month and unlimited gigs, LOL.


----------



## TBoneit

Tonight's results as of 9:20 PM Eastern at Home.










TB


----------



## coolman302003

At work ... I believe they use an Enterprise level fiber service from Charter


----------



## machavez00

Work. It makes my home connection look like I'm still using 2400 buad dial up!


----------



## phrelin

Here's the last test results I reported here:





So today we got an email from Comcast (Xfinity) telling us we now have higher speed. All I had to do was reboot all the electronics in my entire household. So I did it. Then ran a series of speed tests:

Comcast's default test location:










North to Comcast in Portland OR:










East to Comcast in Boston, MA:










South to closest test source location:










Thanks loads, Comcast.  :nono:


----------



## klang

phrelin said:


> So today we got an email from Comcast (Xfinity) telling us we now have higher speed. All I had to do was reboot all the electronics in my entire household. So I did it. Then ran a series of speed tests:


What modem do you have? The higher speeds Comcast is rolling our require a modem that supports DOCSIS 3.0. I replaced the Comcast provided modem with a Motorola SB6121 a few months ago for DOCSIS 3.0 support.


----------



## phrelin

klang said:


> What modem do you have? The higher speeds Comcast is rolling our require a modem that supports DOCSIS 3.0. I replaced the Comcast provided modem with a Motorola SB6121 a few months ago for DOCSIS 3.0 support.


Yep, that's my problem, still plugging along with a SB5120. So I get to spend another $80. I guess it's worth it, right?


----------



## klang

phrelin said:


> Yep, that's my problem, still plugging along with a SB5120. So I get to spend another $80. I guess it's worth it, right?


Maybe ask Comcast for a new one? The article in the Houston paper said customers could call for a replacement, no charge. Assuming you are using a Comcast modem.

Worth it? Maybe if you are streaming a lot. I think most often the servers at the other end of the the pipe are the slowest point.


----------



## djlong

I got Fios when it was first installed in my area in September 2006. Later, some time after Fairpoint bought all the Verizon land/fiber equipment in ME/NH/VT, I got an upgrade from 15/2 to 30/15. That was absolutely screaming.

It's taken a few years but it seems that the other option have caught up with Fairpoint's "FAST" service and I wonder how they're going to react.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

VZ FiOS with 50/25 service:


----------



## naijai

Updated: 06/02/2012



Updated 03/30/13

:hurah::hurah::hurah:

Just updated my modem to take advantage of new speeds in area


----------



## Tom Servo

Ugh, you guys are making me jealous. I couldn't get to the speakeasy page listed on the first post of this thread, but Speedtest shows me around 6 Mbps down and 0.7 Mbps up.

DSL is all that's available here; the local cableco does NOT offer internet. I feel like they are missing a HUGE opportunity in this town since we're all limited to ~8 Mbps down or satellite. But they don't believe in upgrades or technology. 25 HD channels, only one premium in HD, no VOD, no internet, no HD PPV. Crapsville. 

I'd love some competition, since this DSL isn't fast enough to stream anything in 1080p from sites like VUDU. YouTube works well enough but the quality is really poor IMHO. Netflix generally works OK but it's not great in HD, either.


----------



## machavez00

Best ping to date.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

Comcast also recently doubled the speeds in the area. Now I'm getting the following:


----------



## The Merg

Yoda-DBSguy;3207965 said:


> Comcast also recently doubled the speeds in the area. Now I'm getting the following:


That's crazy!

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet

They tell me I could have 300Mbps to the house but I'm too cheap for it.


----------



## Laxguy

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Comcast also recently doubled the speeds in the area. Now I'm getting the following:


Or they learned how to burst bigger! 

What does a more sustained test show?


----------



## TBoneit

The Merg said:


> That's crazy!
> 
> - Merg


Actually for the cable company, Providing faster speeds could lower congestion. For those that do not download a lot. Having the email come in and send faster actually could be better for them as the line has more free time. A Slow connection will take a lot longer for security updates for example. Or it could be a wash for them but being able to say we doubled Your speed could be a benefit.

Cheers
TB


----------



## phrelin

phrelin said:


> Here's the last test results I reported here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today we got an email from Comcast (Xfinity) telling us we now have higher speed. All I had to do was reboot all the electronics in my entire household. So I did it. Then ran a series of speed tests:
> 
> Comcast's default test location:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North to Comcast in Portland OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East to Comcast in Boston, MA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South to closest test source location:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks loads, Comcast.  :nono:


OK! It's been interesting. I've installed the new modem and, of course, talked to the Comcast tech folks in India. The resulting download speeds are all over the place. The best example so far:





Strangely it does "feel" faster but the upload speed, if accurate, would be a remarkable increase.

More later.


----------



## Guesst925XTU

Verizon DSL here in NJ:










I pay $29.99 per month and am satisfied.


----------



## trh

I pay $42 per month for 3mbps and this is what I get (although I have seen it as high as 2.35).

Not happy.


----------



## phrelin

phrelin said:


> OK! It's been interesting. I've installed the new modem and, of course, talked to the Comcast tech folks in India. The resulting download speeds are all over the place. The best example so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely it does "feel" faster but the upload speed, if accurate, would be a remarkable increase.
> 
> More later.


Well, I've determined that I do get those burst speeds - in the 60+Mbps download speeds and when I'm actually browsing it seems faster. I continue to get high upload speeds. So I guess buying the new modem was worth it.

One person posted on the Comcast Help Forum:


> There are benefits to be had by using a D3 capable modem on an upgraded to D3 system system regardless of one's subscribed to speed tier such as increased connection reliability due to the multiple bonded channel redundancy and failover capability. There are also increased capacity/reduced congestion benefits which result in increased reliability of receiving one's provisioned speeds especially during times of peak usage/demand. Higher Powerboost assisted speeds have been noted as well. Having a "fatter pipe" is a win win for both the provider and the subscriber.


 That appears to make sense though I don't know if it's correct.

We are located in a rural area and are lucky to have high speed internet as we are near a cross-country regional service line that originally Adelphia put in before Comcast picked them up in the bankruptcy deal. Our bill service designation does not look like what they describe on their web site when you look around like a new customer without a location designation.

In poking around I think we have a service called "Performance" for which we are billed $64.95. The "fine print" says:


> Comcast's current monthly service charge for Performance ranges from $42.95 to $64.95, and may vary depending on your area and other Comcast services subscribed to, if any. Equipment, installation and taxes extra. May not be combined with other offers. PowerBoost provides bursts of download and upload speeds for the first 10 MB and 5 MB of a file, respectively. Actual speeds vary and are not guaranteed.


But the speed tests are all over the place for download speeds.


----------



## machavez00

If I only had this at home! I would rule at CoD!


----------



## Laxguy

Wondering what dslreports.com will show- it has more thorough testing available.


----------



## Go Beavs

The local Telco finally pulled new fiber into the DSLAM. For once, I'm getting what I pay for.


----------



## phrelin

​This is what we seem to be settling around since I spent $65.76 plus tax for a DOCSIS 3.0 cable modem apparently required for Comcast's new speeds. (Motorola SB6121 SURFboard) Obviously we've gained upload speeds which will be good when using our Slingbox Pro HD from a distance. But download speeds did not increase which I guess is a reality for someone living in a really rural area. Here's from a year ago:



phrelin said:


> Good speed tonight for us:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Tom Servo

One thing I wish I could've asked all these people with slower connections (<5 Mbps) is how well VOD from DirecTV or downloading stuff with smart TVs or a Roku works. I've found that 3-5 Mbps is good enough for DirecTV's SD content to download and play with minimal buffering, but HD content takes a lot longer to start.

Netflix works well, even for HD content, but other services like Vudu and Crackle seem to struggle more regardless of content resolution.

I'd kill for 20 up /20 down service since I do so much creation and uploading, but that is pretty much impossible given the state of DSL technology, which is the only internet I can get.

What really grinds my gears is I CAN get faster internet through Verizon 4G LTE. It's almost 10x faster than my home DSL. But it's capped. Bummer.

Centurylink: 6.58 Mbps down / 0.60 Mbps up
Verizon: 53.88 Mbps down / 28.88 Mbps up

:nono:


----------



## coolman302003

Tom Servo said:


> I'd kill for 20 up /20 down service since I do so much creation and uploading, but that is pretty much impossible given the state of DSL technology, which is the only internet I can get.


If cost definitely isn't a factor check with Level 3 they can service you even in some of the most rural areas. If I wanted to pay it...I can get a 9/9 Mbit/sec symmetrical connection for a little over $2000 a mo. :lol: !rolling

If you're lucky enough to have the dedicated Ethernet available its actually cheaper than traditional Tier 1 services and you can get a much higher speed.

http://diapricing.level3.com/


----------



## machavez00

machavez00 said:


> If I only had this at home! I would rule at CoD!





Laxguy said:


> Wondering what dslreports.com will show- it has more thorough testing available.


----------



## klang

phrelin said:


> This is what we seem to be settling around since I spent $65.76 plus tax for a DOCSIS 3.0 cable modem apparently required for Comcast's new speeds. (Motorola SB6121 SURFboard) Obviously we've gained upload speeds which will be good when using our Slingbox Pro HD from a distance. But download speeds did not increase which I guess is a reality for someone living in a really rural area. Here's from a year ago:


phrelin, have you tried calling Comcast tech support? Your results don't look right. Download should be much better and upload seems too much.


----------



## JcT21

wish mine could be as fast as some others on here, but for att's top speed dsl 6.0 this isnt too bad.

the alternative is horribly expensive and not that much faster. check out the internet prices at my cable company...

http://imctv.com/internet/internet_pricing.html


----------



## lparsons21

Tom Servo said:


> One thing I wish I could've asked all these people with slower connections (<5 Mbps) is how well VOD from DirecTV or downloading stuff with smart TVs or a Roku works. I've found that 3-5 Mbps is good enough for DirecTV's SD content to download and play with minimal buffering, but HD content takes a lot longer to start.
> 
> Netflix works well, even for HD content, but other services like Vudu and Crackle seem to struggle more regardless of content resolution.
> 
> I'd kill for 20 up /20 down service since I do so much creation and uploading, but that is pretty much impossible given the state of DSL technology, which is the only internet I can get.
> 
> What really grinds my gears is I CAN get faster internet through Verizon 4G LTE. It's almost 10x faster than my home DSL. But it's capped. Bummer.
> 
> Centurylink: 6.58 Mbps down / 0.60 Mbps up
> Verizon: 53.88 Mbps down / 28.88 Mbps up
> 
> :nono:


I'm with Frontier for DSL, $30/month for 6M/.5M

All my HD video streaming has worked quite well. Netflix, VUDU, Amazon and HuluPlus, Apple. Nary a burp most of the time. And VOD downloads from Dish are pretty good too, though I don't stream them, just download to watch later.


----------



## Tom Servo

coolman302003 said:


> If cost definitely isn't a factor check with Level 3 they can service you even in some of the most rural areas. If I wanted to pay it...I can get a 9/9 Mbit/sec symmetrical connection for a little over $2000 a mo. :lol: !rolling
> 
> If you're lucky enough to have the dedicated Ethernet available its actually cheaper than traditional Tier 1 services and you can get a much higher speed.
> 
> http://diapricing.level3.com/


:thats: Oh yeah, that's a little rich for my blood. :barf:


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Pretty consistent speeds. Never deviates up/down.


----------



## Blurayfan

After Comcast doubled the speed of their top two xfinity internet tiers.


----------



## PrairieTech

Had to upgrade modem and router, but the double speed increase is great.


----------



## phrelin

klang said:


> phrelin, have you tried calling Comcast tech support? Your results don't look right. Download should be much better and upload seems too much.


Yes. One was going to sell me an improved service at a cheaper price, but would have to call back. That didn't happen. I tried a "chat" and ended up with a "you should call. " What happens on download speed tests is I get initial bursts in the 60-80 range, then it rapidly declines. Upload does the same. The next time I'm in Ukiah, CA, I'll go to their office and try to find someone who knows something.

But this does seem odd:


----------



## dmurphy

Not much to complain about here ..... I'm on the 35/35mbit plan.


----------



## trh

trh said:


> I pay $42 per month for 3mbps and this is what I get (although I have seen it as high as 2.35).
> 
> Not happy.


Upgraded this week. Much better.


----------



## TXD16

Just picked up a new DOCSIS 3.0 modem to take advantage of the Comcast "doubling" of speed and am liking the results thus far:


----------



## Laxguy

What does DSLReports.com show?


----------



## phrelin

Hmmm!

​
Not sure how that download speed happened, but I'll take it.


----------



## phrelin

I know I shouldn't let this stuff bother me, but things seemed more than a bit slow this morning so I ran this test to see how it compared to yesterday above:



Frustrated, I ran this test which is more local than the San Jose site:










So tonight I ran this test from Boston, clear across the country after still getting bad tests out of the Bay Area:


----------



## Laxguy

I look at Speedtest.net results with a jaundiced eye. Good for spot checks, but for more solid info, I use dslreports.com, which uses much longer tests, bigger downloads, so it tends to thwart those ISPs which allow a big initial burst.


----------



## phrelin

I think I'm beginning to understand the Xfinity "Blast' concept. Many times I've seen the initial download speed in the 50-90 range for up to three seconds. And then it drops precipitously. It's ok if it stays around 20+, but there are times when it seems to be throttled at 6.35 depending on test server location and time of day.

When I'm browsing, I think those "blasts" make page downloads feel really fast but sometimes on more complicated pages or file downloads things seem frustratingly slow. But I have to admit, most of the time it's great and uploads are much faster.

I do tend to use dslreports.com tests more such as the Sonic.net one from nearby Santa Rosa, CA. I am amused by the Xfinity speed test which selects a server and has consistently provided results like this:










I didn't see any "blast" speeds which must make it tough to sell people on their product. The Speedtest.net which I deliberately set for the same server was consistant:



This one is using a Comcast server in Boston and it did a "blast" at around 60 then stabilized.



The nearby Sonic.net server pinned at over 70 for about 2 seconds then stabilized with these results:










I'm not unhappy with Comcast, just find this all interesting.


----------



## machavez00

Considering I'm still on ADSL2, I'm getting what I pay for. (20M/896K) I recently upgraded my old modem for a C1000 in hopes the VDSL2 will be here soon.


----------



## Laxguy

@ phrelin

Interesting! I have never seen such upload speeds posted unless they were part of some mega download speed, such as over 50 Megs. Especially when they are multiples of the d/l speed. Did you ever run a server there? Or other idea why they're so generous on upload speeds....?


----------



## phrelin

Laxguy said:


> @ phrelin
> 
> Interesting! I have never seen such upload speeds posted unless they were part of some mega download speed, such as over 50 Megs. Especially when they are multiples of the d/l speed. Did you ever run a server there? Or other idea why they're so generous on upload speeds....?


I know nothing.....

i ran a test this morning using the FiberCloud server in Seattle. Here's the results:



But here's a screenshot of the download at the beginning:


----------



## coolman302003

phrelin said:


> I know nothing.....
> 
> i ran a test this morning using the FiberCloud server in Seattle. Here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> But here's a screenshot of the download at the beginning:


Try a test with ShaperProbe. (It attempts to detect traffic rate-limiting and power boosts and gives the sustained speed result after the initial boost)


----------



## machavez00

This site compares IPV4 to IPV6



Not bad considering the server is in France.


----------



## Laxguy

coolman302003 said:


> Try a test with ShaperProbe. (It attempts to detect traffic rate-limiting and power boosts and gives the sustained speed result after the initial boost)


Is it different in any meaningful way from DSLReports?


----------



## coolman302003

Laxguy said:


> Is it different in any meaningful way from DSLReports?


I'm not sure but it takes about 2-4 minutes to run a test with it, I just mentioned it because I have used it before and have noticed a lot in the Comcast HSI Forum at DSLR recommend using it.


----------



## phrelin

The upper test with a peak at around 54. Earlier I was getting tests around 6.

Going through DSLReports to another system that provides comprehensive testing results I got the following information:


----------



## Laxguy

Not sure what to make of all that, but your upload speeds have always amazed me. Outstanding!

Wonder why so few people use DSLReports.com?


----------



## machavez00

New Cat5 gets me a better score


----------



## peds48




----------



## dennisj00

That's obscene!!


----------



## TBoneit

peds48 said:


>


For what its worth my Optonline Ultra hit 115.22 down and 37.25 just now wirelessly. Until I went to a faster router I could never hit any better than what You Show. And that was wired.

The readings I just posted are to the same NYC server as yours from NJ and Via Wireless.
I believe that the Wireless is due to using a Netgear A6200 Dual band USB Adapter and connected on the 5Ghz band with a matching 802.11ac Router.

TBoneit


----------



## peds48

For what its worth my Optonline Ultra hit 115.22 down and 37.25 just now wirelessly. Until I went to a faster router I could never hit any better than what You Show. And that was wired.

The readings I just posted are to the same NYC server as yours from NJ and Via Wireless.
I believe that the Wireless is due to using a Netgear A6200 Dual band USB Adapter and connected on the 5Ghz band with a matching 802.11ac Router.

TBoneit
I usually get over 100Mbps easily. When I did this test, my son was playing on the PS3 and I was downloading some huge files over the net. Perhaps this has something to do with getting just 90Mbps


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## TBoneit

Laxguy said:


> Not sure what to make of all that, but your upload speeds have always amazed me. Outstanding!
> 
> Wonder why so few people use DSLReports.com?


I tried to use it and gave up when the one for higher speeds wanted Java. I do not have Java installed anywhere. That is the one instance this Year where Java would have been used.

So No DSLReports.com speedtest for me. I'll just keep using Speedtest.net

TB


----------



## TBoneit

peds48 said:


> I usually get over 100Mbps easily. When I did this test, my son was playing on the PS3 and I was downloading some huge files over the net. Perhaps this has something to do with getting just 90Mbps
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Most Likely. My Old router's wireless speed was not impressive, Even Now having tried two different high speed routers only the 5Ghz band gives good results.

Maybe someone else will get some good from my post. I didn't realize just how much my old router was holding me back until I had to turn on the Wireless. That was when I started looking and researching.

Cheers
TBoneit


----------



## TBoneit

machavez00 said:


> New Cat5 gets me a better score


This is possible, All Cat5 (cat5e) is not created equal.
Glad to hear it was a easy fix for you

TBoneit


----------



## Cholly

I recently upgraded from Roadrunner Turbo (20 Mbps down) to Roadrunner Extreme (30 Mbps down). It required a new modem. Here are my first Speedtest results.
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3004688200


----------



## billsharpe

I just upgraded to 50/25 FiOS from 25/25 (no longer offered) and got 59/38 in a speed test with wireless connection.

I have three computers, an iPod Touch, and iPad and AppleTV. Not all of these are running at the same time.


----------



## fluffybear




----------



## TBoneit

Fluffybear, Good Download, Upload looks a little slow. On Optimum Online I get 117 down and 37 up, for some reason I would have expected Yours to be the same way.

TBoneit


----------



## fluffybear

TBoneit said:


> Fluffybear, Good Download, Upload looks a little slow. On Optimum Online I get 117 down and 37 up, for some reason I would have expected Yours to be the same way.
> 
> TBoneit


Maybe we will get better UP speeds when Comcast finishes doing what ever it is they are doing around the area..


----------



## TBoneit

You can only hope so. I find the faster upload handy when I send PDFs and images from the scanner.
I've been scanning family photos and sending them to the rest of the family.

TBoneit


----------



## fluffybear

TBoneit said:


> You can only hope so. I find the faster upload handy when I send PDFs and images from the scanner.
> I've been scanning family photos and sending them to the rest of the family.
> 
> TBoneit


UP speed is really not all that important to us as we really don't share all that much.


----------



## Laxguy

With your Up speed 3x faster than my down in the country..... your download speed is.... disgusting!


----------



## TBoneit

fluffybear said:


> UP speed is really not all that important to us as we really don't share all that much.


I understand entirely, I never cared about upload speed until this year. Now when I scan the emails I attach to run around 8Mb and I my be sending 5 or 10 at a clip.



Laxguy said:


> With your Up speed 3x faster than my down in the country..... your download speed is.... disgusting!


When I compare it with my old dial-up and then the 4Mb DSL I had for years the current speed is obscenely fast. Fortunately It isn't as costly as it seems. My Brother wanted to keep this speed when I was talking about dropping it back to reduce expenditures, so we worked a deal, I pay for the Internet stuff and he pays the Yard service that mows the lawn and does the spring cleanup.

Cheers
TBoneit


----------



## phrelin

Thought I'd test the speed this morning as we had wet snow yesterday that created chaos on the roads, knocked power out, etc. Comcast never went down.


----------



## dettxw

Cox has increased speeds lately.


----------



## Dude111

Im getting 4121.2 down right now!!!

I tested from here: http://www.computers4sure.com/speed2.asp


----------



## damondlt




----------



## Laxguy

Dude111 said:


> Im getting 4121.2 down right now!!!
> 
> I tested from here: http://www.computers4sure.com/speed2.asp


Not a sustained test. You won't get that speed over the long haul.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Upgrade here within last few days:


----------



## phrelin

Was having some problems so I reset (uplugged and plugged back in) my modem and router. Decided to run the test across the country (the test says 5,300 mi. Seems pretty good, about as high was we ever get on the download side. The peaks were only slightly higher. But then it all went down again. Running a ping and then a tracert it was clear that Comcast was having intermittent problems.


----------



## Laxguy

Just noticed that at this hotel I am staying at in Las Vegas that the upload speed is faster than the d/l! About 25 down and 28 up!

phrelin- Didn't you used to have incredibly fast upload speeds?


----------



## TBoneit

phrelin said:


> Was having some problems so I reset (uplugged and plugged back in) my modem and router. Decided to run the test across the country (the test says 5,300 mi. Seems pretty good, about as high was we ever get on the download side. The peaks were only slightly higher. But then it all went down again. Running a ping and then a tracert it was clear that Comcast was having intermittent problems.


Comcast sure got that miles between Boston and Where You are. For example it is approximately 2700 miles from San Francisco to Boston. I always guessed at 3000 but that was driving miles.

From Here http://www.distance-cities.com/distance-boston-ma-to-san-francisco-ca
it shows that my guesstimate was fair. I would hate to think that their routing added over 2000 miles to the speedtest journey.


> There are *2,696* miles from *Boston* and *San Francisco* and *3,105 miles* by car.


Cheers
TB


----------



## phrelin

I really don't know what the routing was last night. Using tracert this morning it appears that we go 200 driving miles to San Jose and then Chicago then Boston which is driving 3,500 miles. There don't seem to be any diverted hops. And yet they insist on this again:










So I'm wondering if that really reflects the round trip, about 2,650 one way which might be possible if there's a lot of straight lines.


----------



## TBoneit

Hi, That guess actually makes sense.
I suspect that when they measure distance they always use straight line mileage. The routing can change constantly so why computer it for each change.

Cheers
TB


----------



## RasputinAXP

I suppose I'm cheating doing this from work with our new Internet pipe.


----------



## Laxguy

That's disgusting!

:rolling:


----------



## Nick

Despite all their hype, Comcast seems to be going in reverse.



Very disappointing!

UPDATE TODAY after tech visit, found loose ground:


----------



## SeaBeagle

Here is what my connection is at.








Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle

Here is mine in kilobytes.









Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Nick

From Palo Alto -- clear across the country, just sad -- looking to change.



UPDATE: Palo Alto, again:


----------



## peds48

Optimum have been very good to me.


----------



## TBoneit

I can't complain about Optimum either. They seem to be solid for speeds too whatever time of day.


----------



## phrelin

I don't have any complaints about Comcast as these are consistently faster than the speed advertised.

Cross-country from West Coast to East Coast:



















To Bay Area servers:



















To the closest test server 100+ miles:


----------



## phrelin

Relocated my modem and router so I ran these today:

Cross-country from West Coast to East Coast:










To the closest test server 100+ miles:


----------



## SayWhat?

> Alcatel-Lucent on Wednesday said it set a new world record broadband speed of 10Gbps for transmission of data using traditional copper telephone lines. The prime mover of this breakthrough was Bell Labs, the research arm of Alcatel-Lucent. What is more, the Labs' use of a prototype technology, according to the announcement, shows how existing copper access networks can be used to deliver 1Gbps symmetrical ultra-broadband access services.





> This breakthrough would mean that "fiber can be brought to the curbside, wall or basement of a building," said the company, "and the existing copper network used for the final few meters."





> Bell Labs achieved 1 Gbps symmetrical over 70 meters on a single copper pair. The 10 Gbps was achieved over a distance of 30 meters by using two pairs of lines (a technique known as "bonding").


http://phys.org/news/2014-07-alcatel-lucent-broadband-copper.html


----------



## dennisj00

Remember when they thought 9600 was the 'MAX'!!


----------



## TXD16

Faster after Comcast's fairly recent speed increase (they're trying to convince the FCC and Congress how nice they are )...


----------



## acostapimps




----------



## Laxguy

Without fairly precise location, these numbers are meaningless.


----------



## dennisj00

Laxguy said:


> Without fairly precise location, these numbers are meaningless.


Not really, since you could live next door to him and have totally different numbers.


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> Not really, since you could live next door to him and have totally different numbers.


Then that analysis would require precise location!

Some people are afraid to post location, but a county or part of a state would be helpful.


----------



## billsharpe

I have 50/25 Internet service from FiOS. When I connect my laptop directly to my router I get higher results than that. On my upstairs desktop computer using wireless the numbers are considerably lower but still adequate for streaming and fast downloads.


----------



## phrelin

Well, the nice folks at Comcast sent an email that they have updated our speed and indeed we have cross-country...










...doubled download speed compared to July 10 from a previous post:










What surprised me was that the change worked off the Unwired Bay Area test server:



And to the closest test server...









...compared to the July 10 test:










I'm not sure why I need that fast a download speed as my brain functions to slow to appreciate it. :sure:


----------



## Steve

phrelin said:


> I'm not sure why I need that fast a download speed as my brain functions to slow to appreciate it. :sure:


Ditto. Just the wife and myself here the majority of the time. If the kids still lived at home, it might be a different story.

I really just need a "solid" 10Mbps, to make sure we can stream Netflix SuperHD at 5.8Mbps, when it's available. The upload bandwidth is nice when uploading photos to Picasa web albums or YouTube video. Otherwise, it mostly goes unused.


----------



## jimmie57

phrelin

It definitely makes a difference if you watch a HD video.
Ours looks just like yours now,
except for the 2 laptops we have. They still only check about 17 download and before they checked almost 14. I plugged them into the cable and bypassed the wireless and they are both fast using the Ethernet cable. Must be either the card in the laptops or the wireless part of the modem but I feel certain the modem is supposed to do 1 gigabit wired. Don't remember what is supposed to be when it is in wireless mode. Seems like it was 600.
Oh well, it works good enough.


----------



## Laxguy

Same here, just last night I tested my Comcast connection, and it too shows almost double, over 45 Megs down and about 6 up. Have no use for much over 15, but mo' is bettah.


----------



## Steve

FWIW, here's how Netflix rates the major US ISPs:

http://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/usa


----------



## Laxguy

Wow, average speeds suck! For all of 'em. Oddly, at my farm, I get exactly the Comcast rate on ATT, 2.82 Mbps. It actually is all right, as it's solid. I can time my bigger d/l's on the computer as well as on DIRECTV.


----------



## Steve

Ya. I haven't seen less than 5800 kbps Netflix here on Optimum for the past couple of weeks.

My overall rate for Optimum hasn't changed since post 312.


----------



## phrelin

Well, it looks like this new speed is continuing ...



...so I guess I'm in "Netflix enabled."


----------



## boukengreen

Still a pathetic 1.5Mb down and .25 up


----------



## jimmie57

boukengreen said:


> Still a pathetic 1.5Mb down and .25 up


Mercy, is that Dial Up ?
I feel your pain.


----------



## peds48

boukengreen said:


> Still a pathetic 1.5Mb down and .25 up


with speeds like those I would be looking to move to another place


----------



## TBoneit

jimmie57 said:


> Mercy, is that Dial Up ?
> I feel your pain.


I'm Guessing DSL

Cheers
TBoneit


peds48 said:


> with speeds like those I would be looking to move to another place


It is not always that easy to do. Many reasons not to move. That speed is enough for forum use.

We had slower DSL at work for years and were happy to get it as it was all that was available. Once Cable internet was available we jumped on it of course. But Move a entire retail business just for better Internet was not happening.

Cheers
TBoneit


----------



## peds48

TBoneit said:


> I'm Guessing DSL
> 
> Cheers
> TBoneit
> 
> It is not always that easy to do. Many reasons not to move. That speed is enough for forum use.
> 
> We had slower DSL at work for years and were happy to get it as it was all that was available. Once Cable internet was available we jumped on it of course. But Move a entire retail business just for better Internet was not happening.
> 
> Cheers
> TBoneit


was not aware this was retail business&#8230;.


----------



## phrelin

peds48 said:


> with speeds like those I would be looking to move to another place


 In this country, at least at one time, we thought utilities like electricity and phones were basic to having fair access to our economy, like paved roads or post office delivery. So we had government work very hard to make sure that almost all American homes and businesses had access to a defined minimum service level at an affordable price. With the advent of cell phones and the internet we have chosen to abandon smaller and poorer communities of Americans. We have no equivalent to, and indeed Congress would demean any proposal for, a Rural Electrification Administration (see http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rural_Electrification_Administration#History ) for high speed internet as it would interfere with those private enterprises like Comcast and AT&T that park their trucks along side those taxpayer supported streets to string cable.


----------



## boukengreen

jimmie57 said:


> Mercy, is that Dial Up ?
> I feel your pain.


yea it's centurylink DSL charter won't come up my. ~950 ft driveway even through my neighbor across the street who has a 10 ft driveway can get it no problem


----------



## Laxguy

boukengreen said:


> yea it's centurylink DSL charter won't come up my. ~950 ft driveway even through my neighbor across the street who has a 10 ft driveway can get it no problem


Did you approach them with the idea that you'd install the wire from the street to your house?


----------



## TBoneit

peds48 said:


> was not aware this was retail business&#8230;.


I wasn't saying his was, I just gave one scenario why he may not want to move. Now that the poster has said a 950 foot driveway. That sounds expensive. It sounds like a nice place to live with that long driveway for isolation.

Of course I wouldn't want to mow the lawn 

TB


----------



## boukengreen

Laxguy said:


> Did you approach them with the idea that you'd install the wire from the street to your house?


yea I even bought the cable and they still won't install


----------



## jimmie57

I called Comcast today to see why my wireless connection is so slow and the wired is smoking hot.
The man told me that I was eligible for a speed increase for no extra cost and TV. I told him I did not want TV and asked if this was a promotion for some time period. He said NO. I told him to do it.
Mercy, we now have 92mbs download.
laptop is still 16 or there abouts. They tried to help me with it but it is an owned, not Comcast router so they could not get into it.
Have to wait until my son decides to work on it. He said I should see nothing less than half of the wired speed.


----------



## Laxguy

Can you hook another router to it? That'd either give you the boost you want, or help eliminate something.


----------



## jimmie57

I want my son to take a look at the settings in it. They might have changed. The Comcast tech said to set the channel I want to use and test it, don't have it set to auto.
I have been changing every setting, just about, in my laptop modem. Just now I got it to speedtest at 35.88.
One of the things I found and changed was it was set to 801.1b and it is an n modem. I changed it to 8101.a,b,g,n/auto ( I think ).

15 minutes later and I made no changes to the modem in the laptop and now it is checking 15mbs. LOL
I am done with it for now.


----------



## atfree

MY SPEEDTEST 

DOWNLOAD

24.63Mb/s

UPLOAD

5.22Mb/s

PING

41 ms

Provider Uverse


----------



## TXD16

phrelin said:


> ...like Comcast and AT&T that park their trucks along side those taxpayer supported streets to string cable.


So Comcast, AT&T, et al. should be prevented from the general use of taxpayer supported [sic] accommodations, why? If I'm not mistaken, all, or, at least, nearly all, Comcast, AT&T, et al. employees, owners (shareholders), and even a handful of their respective customers contribute to the public funding of said taxpayer-supported streets via whatever (and generally multiple) taxing entities to which they are subject.


----------



## phrelin

TXD16 said:


> So Comcast, AT&T, et al. should be prevented from the general use of taxpayer supported [sic] accommodations, why? If I'm not mistaken, all, or, at least, nearly all, Comcast, AT&T, et al. employees, owners (shareholders), and even a handful of their respective customers contribute to the public funding of said taxpayer-supported streets via whatever (and generally multiple) taxing entities to which they are subject.


And where did I say they should be prevented from the use of government created and supported accommodations? My point is that we as Americans need to insure through those governments that all American homes and businesses have access to a defined minimum service level at an affordable price. Of course, since we taxpayers are effectively abandoning adequate maintenance of our roads and bridges and other infrastructure, I don't really know why I care about the internet or cell phone service. I've got mine....


----------



## jimmie57

Laxguy said:


> Can you hook another router to it? That'd either give you the boost you want, or help eliminate something.


I think I stumbled onto the problem with the speeds changing on the wireless laptops.
It appears that my son's laptop is a much slower connection. The lease times to the router are set at 24 hours so they basically never disconnect and have a chance to reset. I am looking into a faster modem for his laptop and maybe even mine.
We are also going to shorten the lease times to 12 hours so that each machine will disconnect entirely and the router should ? go back to the faster speed until he logs on with his slower machine.
Does this make any sense at all ??

The way I did this was that I changed a setting on my modem and it slowed down to 8 Mbs and would not change back even tho I changed the setting back to where it was. After about an hour I gave up and reset the modem.
Bang, back to above 30Mbs on my laptop.


----------



## dpeters11

Gigabit launches in Cincinnati early September. I may not upgrade.


----------



## dmspen

While on vacation 2 weeks ag0, I received an email from Comcast saying my speeds had been doubled. Upon arriving home, I skeptically ran Speedtest.
It was 1:30 am and I got 122 Mbps download and 16 Mbps upload.
Holy bits Batman!

If I ever get out of my training class I'll try to post an actual Speedtest pic.


----------



## jimmie57

dmspen said:


> While on vacation 2 weeks ag0, I received an email from Comcast saying my speeds had been doubled. Upon arriving home, I skeptically ran Speedtest.
> It was 1:30 am and I got 122 Mbps download and 16 Mbps upload.
> Holy bits Batman!
> 
> If I ever get out of my training class I'll try to post an actual Speedtest pic.


Yep, we got one of those also.
We were on a 25 Mbs service and jumped to 50. When I called for help with the wireless laptops not speeding up they told me we were paying enough that we should be getting the 100Mbs. The man sent a signal and it doubled again.
No extra cost and not a promotional price / gimmick.


----------



## Laxguy

No, but Speedtest results can be jiggered by ISPs. A longer test is better, but may not be worth your time or effort. A test such as timing a very large file.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> No, but Speedtest results can be jiggered by ISPs. A longer test is better, but may not be worth your time or effort. A test such as timing a very large file.


My Linksys router has a speed test of it's own built into the software. When I was having problems a couple years ago, Speedtest showed me one thing, my router's software told me something completely different and much lower.

Rich


----------



## TBoneit

Rich said:


> My Linksys router has a speed test of it's own built into the software. When I was having problems a couple years ago, Speedtest showed me one thing, my router's software told me something completely different and much lower.
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich
Just Curious Fios or Optimum? I find that for a Cable Internet the Optimum is very consistent even during periods when I would expect them to be under a heavy load.

Cheers
TBoneit


----------



## Steve

Rich said:


> My Linksys router has a speed test of it's own built into the software. When I was having problems a couple years ago, Speedtest showed me one thing, my router's software told me something completely different and much lower.
> 
> Rich


If you're not comparing speed tests to the same server, via the same routing path to that server, you're talking apples and oranges. Best to stick with one speed test to one test server and hope the #s are consistent morning, noon and night, as well as day to day.


----------



## Rich

TBoneit said:


> Hi Rich
> Just Curious Fios or Optimum? I find that for a _*Cable Internet the Optimum is very consistent *_even during periods when I would expect them to be under a heavy load.
> 
> Cheers
> TBoneit


Optimum, wasn't their fault. The OOMA I had caused the problems. I disconnected it completely one day and I haven't had any Net problems since.

I find it very consistent. To the point where I really have no problems with them at all. Costs a lot.

Rich


----------



## dmspen

...and let's not forget...regardless of your speed, you are still held hostage by the upload speed of the server you're downloading from. I've noticed Comcast uses ancient slow servers for email.


----------



## dpeters11

Pretty much all servers top out at something way under your peak speed. The high end speed tiers I think are more beneficial to when you've got multiple devices streaming or using a lot of data at once.


----------



## jerry downing

Rich said:


> Optimum, wasn't their fault. The OOMA I had caused the problems. I disconnected it completely one day and I haven't had any Net problems since.
> 
> I find it very consistent. To the point where I really have no problems with them at all. Costs a lot.
> 
> Rich


OOMA will cause drastic reductions in upload speeds when phone is in use if QOS is improperly set. I had this occur when I had my internet speed increased without changing QOS. Setting QOS to match current internet speed will resolve that problem.


----------



## Rich

jerry downing said:


> OOMA will cause drastic reductions in upload speeds when phone is in use if QOS is improperly set. I had this occur when I had my internet speed increased without changing QOS. Setting QOS to match current internet speed will resolve that problem.


Throwing the OOMA in the garbage was an easier solution.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe

My wireless speed is almost the same as my wired speed when my laptop computer is in the same room as the router. But the upstairs computer wireless speed is about half the speed of wired. I still can stream video without interruptions upstairs.

I'm using FiOS with 50/50 nominal speed.


----------



## Rich

billsharpe said:


> My wireless speed is almost the same as my wired speed when my laptop computer is in the same room as the router. But the upstairs computer wireless speed is about half the speed of wired. I still can stream video without interruptions upstairs.
> 
> I'm using FiOS with 50/50 nominal speed.


I get the same thing with my laptop.

Rich


----------



## TBoneit

billsharpe said:


> My wireless speed is almost the same as my wired speed when my laptop computer is in the same room as the router. But the upstairs computer wireless speed is about half the speed of wired. I still can stream video without interruptions upstairs.
> 
> I'm using FiOS with 50/50 nominal speed.





Rich said:


> I get the same thing with my laptop.
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich & Bill
It is quite possible that the speed difference is due to the Wireless adapter in the laptop. I have the same symptom in my Laptops. I'm using 801.11ac a real high speed wireless. However the laptops both have 802.11b wireless adapters in them that could be and most likely are causing the speed difference. If they Wireless N even then it would be less noticeable.

Cheers
TBoneit


----------



## dennisj00

TBoneit said:


> Hi Rich & Bill
> It is quite possible that the speed difference is due to the Wireless adapter in the laptop. I have the same symptom in my Laptops. I'm using 801.11ac a real high speed wireless. However the laptops both have 802.11b wireless adapters in them that could be and most likely are causing the speed difference. If they Wireless N even then it would be less noticeable.
> 
> Cheers
> TBoneit


802.11b is a whopping 11 mbs - on a good day! You'd probably see a big improvement with a $15 N usb adapter.


----------



## TBoneit

True, But in my case it would mean wear and tear on the USB ports and since for what they do the Internet is fast enough.
I do know how the wireless adapter can affect speed. that is why I have 802.11ac in the router and on the Computer.

Cheers
TB


----------



## Rich

TBoneit said:


> Hi Rich & Bill
> _*It is quite possible that the speed difference is due to the Wireless adapter in the laptop*_. I have the same symptom in my Laptops. I'm using 801.11ac a real high speed wireless. However the laptops both have 802.11b wireless adapters in them that could be and most likely are causing the speed difference. If they Wireless N even then it would be less noticeable.
> 
> Cheers
> TBoneit


Oddly, that's what I thought it was too.

Rich


----------



## Steve

Not mine, unfortunately, but not too shabby. 










[_*more*_]


----------



## Rich

Wow! That is fast. I thought you were posting about CV and something new and wonderful. :nono2:

Rich


----------



## Steve

Rich said:


> Wow! That is fast. I thought you were posting about CV and something new and wonderful. :nono2:
> 
> Rich


Ya. Great for small businesses with lots of web-connected employees. Not sure it would change my life a bit, tho.

I got a free bump to 50/25 with Cablevision, but in practice, it doesn't feel any faster for web browsing or Netflix than my previous 15/5, except for uploading photos to Picasa. Gigabit service would be lost on me, ATM. Maybe in a few years, when we might be Face-timing with out grandkids in 4k on 100" displays, it'll matter.


----------



## Rich

Steve said:


> Ya. Great for small businesses with lots of web-connected employees. Not sure it would change my life a bit, tho.
> 
> I got a free bump to 50/25 with Cablevision, but in practice, it doesn't feel any faster for web browsing or Netflix than my previous 15/5, except for uploading photos to Picasa. Gigabit service would be lost on me, ATM. Maybe in a few years, when we might be Face-timing with out grandkids in 4k on 100" displays, it'll matter.


I don't think it would make any difference to me either. We've always got a lot of devices being used and we have no problems with CV's feed. I do have the optional boost.

Rich


----------



## jerry downing

I replaced my modem with a Motorola/Arris SB6141 and increased my service level to Comcast Blast and my speed has more than doubled to 60/12.


----------



## phrelin

I figure I should do this every few months, so here's today's results...



...which seems even better than five months ago.



phrelin said:


> Well, it looks like this new speed is continuing ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...so I guess I'm in "Netflix enabled."


----------



## mrknowitall526

Woohoo! 3 Mbps / 768k Verizon DSL in 2015!! Haha. ... Nothing else available here


----------



## Laxguy

I feel your pain. Mine increased by a good percentage from six months ago.... Now up to 3.3 Mbps! But less than half for upload.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Laxguy said:


> I feel your pain. Mine increased by a good percentage from six months ago.... Now up to 3.3 Mbps! But less than half for upload.


I didn't even get the DSL until October 2014. Luckily in PA there is a universal DSL law, all telcos need to offer DSL (granted at only 1.5 Mbps) by the end of 2015. Of course, Verizon is the only one left needing to continue deployment.

My line can handle 10 Mbps, but Verizon seems to cap lines from remote terminals at 3 "just because". It is fed with fiber.


----------



## B Newt

My speeds.


----------



## Laxguy

Now that's just obscene. 

If you had your location in your Profile, I wouldn't have to ask where this is. Salt Lake??


----------



## B Newt

Laxguy said:


> Now that's just obscene.
> 
> If you had your location in your Profile, I wouldn't have to ask where this is. Salt Lake??


No ST. George is right on the boarder with Nevada. A little over an hours drive from Las Vegas.


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks. Now, if you and others would take the time and trouble.....


----------



## billsharpe

This is for the posters last year that suggested it was the laptop adaptor that was causing the slower speed. Not so. It's the distance from my downstairs router. If I bring my laptop into the same room as the router the difference in speeds is negligible.

My upstairs desktop computer also shows the much slower downwoard speed. It's wirelessly connected to the downstairs router. It's much more of a hassle to move the desktop machine downstairs. I have no problem streaming YouTube videos; I do not watch full-length movies on my upstairs machine at all.


----------



## Christopher Gould

I'm no expert in how the internet works. But I have upgraded to my phone companies(Consolidated Communications) fastest speed 20mbps where I live. Average speed is 18mbps. This is a two line bonded arrangement.

My question is can DSL be made to go faster without upgrading their lines to fiber. I'm doubting this speed will satisfy my needs for long. I live in a small backwards town and I don't see that kinda upgrade happening, but if they could upgrade something at the office to increase speed maybe.

The local cable company(new wave communication) had 30mbps and maybe 50mbps but I worried about reliability and the actual speed you get in the end.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

Christopher Gould said:


> I'm no expert in how the internet works. But I have upgraded to my phone companies(Consolidated Communications) fastest speed 20mbps where I live. Average speed is 18mbps. This is a two line bonded arrangement.
> 
> My question is can DSL be made to go faster without upgrading their lines to fiber. I'm doubting this speed will satisfy my needs for long. I live in a small backwards town and I don't see that kinda upgrade happening, but if they could upgrade something at the office to increase speed maybe.
> 
> The local cable company(new wave communication) had 30mbps and maybe 50mbps but I worried about reliability and the actual speed you get in the end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


20 Mbps DSL is already pretty great for DSL! Likely nothing will be able to go higher without VDSL bonding which requires new equipment at the CO.


----------



## Laxguy

Christopher Gould said:


> I'm no expert in how the internet works. But I have upgraded to my phone companies(Consolidated Communications) fastest speed 20mbps where I live. Average speed is 18mbps. This is a two line bonded arrangement.
> 
> My question is can DSL be made to go faster without upgrading their lines to fiber. I'm doubting this speed will satisfy my needs for long. I live in a small backwards town and I don't see that kinda upgrade happening, but if they could upgrade something at the office to increase speed maybe.
> 
> The local cable company(new wave communication) had 30mbps and maybe 50mbps but I worried about reliability and the actual speed you get in the end.


Why do you think 19 Mbps is too slow? 
Where do you live? (you can put that info in your profile)
I believe New Wave serves my area, but I too was concerned about major speed slowdowns when I'd need it most.


----------



## WestDC




----------



## Groundhog45

Posted Today, 12:22 PM
I have Time Warner cable internet. I had a 30/5 plan until last fall. After Google announced their gigabit fiber for the Austin area, AT&T uVerse answered with their own gigabit. This forced TW to up the ante and so I got moved to 200/20 at no extra cost. It's plenty fast.


----------



## Laxguy

Now that is really disgusting!


----------



## Christopher Gould

Laxguy said:


> Why do you think 19 Mbps is too slow?
> Where do you live? (you can put that info in your profile)
> I believe New Wave serves my area, but I too was concerned about major speed slowdowns when I'd need it most.


Well I believe the 18mbps will be fine for streaming Netflix 4k as I have read that a steady 15mbps is good, but Netflix recommends 25mbps.

And if I can get away with 15mbps it doesn't leave any room for any other internet activities. I currently live alone but my girlfriend and kids could put a strain on the bandwidth someday.

I live in Pana, Illinois. Sad thing is 20 miles north a local company is fibering the whole town. CTI fiber is doing Taylorville, Illinois

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Christopher Gould

mrknowitall526 said:


> 20 Mbps DSL is already pretty great for DSL! Likely nothing will be able to go higher without VDSL bonding which requires new equipment at the CO.


What is VDSL and how is it different then the bonding I have now.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## woj027

We have Comcast, they just doubled download speeds in town



59 down 6 up


----------



## Laxguy

Christopher Gould said:


> Well I believe the 18mbps will be fine for streaming Netflix 4k as I have read that a steady 15mbps is good, but Netflix recommends 25mbps.
> 
> And if I can get away with 15mbps it doesn't leave any room for any other internet activities. I currently live alone but my girlfriend and kids could put a strain on the bandwidth someday.
> 
> I live in Pana, Illinois. Sad thing is 20 miles north a local company is fibering the whole town. CTI fiber is doing Taylorville, Illinois


Those eighters from Decatur?? 

And just to be more jocular: The GF and esp. the kids could put a strain on a lot of things!

:rotfl:

Best of luck.


----------



## mrknowitall526

Christopher Gould said:


> What is VDSL and how is it different then the bonding I have now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


It's just a different flavor of DSL. Most providers use ADSL2+, which maxes out at 24 Mbps technically. VDSL maxes out at 52 Mbps and VDSL2 at 100 Mbps. Your telco would have to change to equipment that would handle different frequencies. They most likely will not do that.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Laxguy said:


> Those eighters from Decatur??
> 
> And just to be more jocular: The GF and esp. the kids could put a strain on a lot of things!
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> What was really funny was when the installer was here because of the bonding and bonding modem. He asked why I needed more speed. I said 4k. He said is that available because we just had a meeting on it and I said you are looking a a 4k tv and if you get me more speed I'll so you.
> 
> If you do ever get new wave let me know how it goes.
> 
> Best of luck.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Christopher Gould

mrknowitall526 said:


> It's just a different flavor of DSL. Most providers use ADSL2+, which maxes out at 24 Mbps technically. VDSL maxes out at 52 Mbps and VDSL2 at 100 Mbps. Your telco would have to change to equipment that would handle different frequencies. They most likely will not do that.


I don't suppose you could run an ADSL2+ and a VDSL on the same system. Offering 20mbps and below ADSL2+ and 20+mbps VDSL service?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## mrknowitall526

Christopher Gould said:


> I don't suppose you could run an ADSL2+ and a VDSL on the same system. Offering 20mbps and below ADSL2+ and 20+mbps VDSL service?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


It just depends on the type of DSLAM that is in the CO. Some can do multiple types, others can't. In the case where they offer multiple types, the type you're on would depend on the speed package you sign up for.


----------



## Groundhog45

On Thursday, the FCC ruled that the definition of "Broadband" is 25/3 Mbps. Info http://www.geek.com/news/19-of-us-homes-may-no-longer-have-broadband-1614567/


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Now that is really disgusting!


As fast as mine is, I had to look twice at that one. That's amazing!

Rich


----------



## Smuuth

Comcast just doubled my download for the same price.


----------



## Laxguy

OK, then, you are elected to download the entire internet!


----------



## phrelin

Haven't done this in awhile. Still looks good:


----------



## SeaBeagle

Smuuth said:


> Comcast just doubled my download for the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByDBSTalk1422653633.292332.jpg


i want that same deal. I have Comcast.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SayWhat?

Still on 3M. Just found out that the sytem upgrades are functional and I could go to 12M

I'll have to call and see what the pricing is. I might consider it if there isn't much difference.


----------



## damondlt




----------



## redsoxfan26

I haven't done this in a while so here we go.


----------



## boukengreen

Yep still have bad speed. It's bad when wireless cell service is better then home internet


----------



## SayWhat?

Better than it was.


----------



## Laxguy

boukengreen said:


> Yep still have bad speed. It's bad when wireless cell service is better then home internet.


Does it test out the same on your computer?

I have ATT UVerse out in the stix, and 3.3 is my exact speed on my LAN, but the speedtest on the phone comes in a bit slower. And my speed on the iPhone is doubled when on wireless! A bit more than doubled; 7.78. Upload speed on the phone, though, is half of the LAN, .20 vs. .44.

I never realized my wireless is way faster than the LAN, seemed counter intuitive, so, thanks to you, I now have better internet on the phone; WiFi is now off semi-permanently!


----------



## SayWhat?

I wasn't sure how all that would work out in relation to the tests. I have the notebook and the desktops conencted to each other via GigaBit cards and switches with good cables. But the connection from the switch to the modem is 100Mbs as far as I know (typical 10/100 LAN)

I really don't know what the wireless is though. It may only be 10Mb, so I guess I'd be limited to that. I need to try and find out.


----------



## boukengreen

Laxguy said:


> Does it test out the same on your computer?
> 
> I have ATT UVerse out in the stix, and 3.3 is my exact speed on my LAN, but the speedtest on the phone comes in a bit slower. And my speed on the iPhone is doubled when on wireless! A bit more than doubled; 7.78. Upload speed on the phone, though, is half of the LAN, .20 vs. .44.
> 
> I never realized my wireless is way faster than the LAN, seemed counter intuitive, so, thanks to you, I now have better internet on the phone; WiFi is now off semi-permanently!


 yea it does and it's because I have CenturyFail and the highest they offer where I live is 1.5 and no one else will service me because neither charter personal or business will come up my driveway


----------



## satcrazy

SayWhat? said:


> Still on 3M. Just found out that the sytem upgrades are functional and I could go to 12M
> 
> I'll have to call and see what the pricing is. I might consider it if there isn't much difference.


OK, did you find out what the price difference is?

If I go to 7-12m [ Verizon] It more than doubles the cost.


----------



## lparsons21

satcrazy said:


> OK, did you find out what the price difference is?
> 
> If I go to 7-12m [ Verizon] It more than doubles the cost.


Wow!! Frontier wasn't that big a leap from 6 to 12. If I'm remembering right, I think it was about a $10 increase if you would commit to a new 2 year contract, about a $20 increase if you wouldn't.

I'm with Mediacom and was paying $45 for 50/5 w/350Gb cap, got an offer that I took yesterday to go to 100/10 for $5 more per month with a 999Gb cap.


----------



## SayWhat?

satcrazy said:


> OK, did you find out what the price difference is?
> 
> If I go to 7-12m [ Verizon] It more than doubles the cost.


Well, it's one of those things .......

The program I was on was Grandfathered and no longer available. The current rate should have been $10 higher than I was paying for 3M. The normal rate increase from 3M to 6M would have been $5/mo, then from 6M to the next step known as 'MaxSpeed'.would have been another $5/mo, so it should have been $20/mo over what I was paying.

But the rep looked at some of the numbers and was able to adjust it so I was only hit with about a $10/mo net increase. I won't know for sure if that is 100% true until I see the next bill in a month or so since the current bill has already posted at the lower rate. I don't know if there will be a pro-rated amount for this month either.


----------



## mrknowitall526

satcrazy said:


> OK, did you find out what the price difference is?
> 
> If I go to 7-12m [ Verizon] It more than doubles the cost.


That's weird. I'm in PA and Verizon DSL here has two prices, $19.99 for 0.5-1 Mbps and $29.99 for anything higher than 1, depending on what you qualify for. The usual cutoffs are 1.5, 3, 5, 7, 10, and 15 Mbps but most people end up on "1.1-3"


----------



## Shades228

SayWhat? said:


> I wasn't sure how all that would work out in relation to the tests. I have the notebook and the desktops conencted to each other via GigaBit cards and switches with good cables. But the connection from the switch to the modem is 100Mbs as far as I know (typical 10/100 LAN)
> 
> I really don't know what the wireless is though. It may only be 10Mb, so I guess I'd be limited to that. I need to try and find out.


Your home network is rated in MBps (megabytes per second) and your internet connection is rated in Mbps (megabits per second) so even with a 10MBps network you wouldn't limit yourself until you had an 80Mbps connection.


----------



## Go Beavs

Actually, typical home networks are rated in megabits per second (Mb/s) from what I've seen everywhere. "Fast Ethernet" over CAT5 is 100 Mb/s (12.5 MB/s). Gigabit Ethernet is 1000 Mb/s (125 MB/s). "Regular" Ethernet is 10 Mb/s (1.25 MB/s).

For wireless LAN, those are all rated in Mb/s as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_device_bit_rates


----------



## SayWhat?

When you do these speed tests, they have to download some sort of file. What? To where (file location)? And what happens to it? Does it self delete somehow?


----------



## phrelin

Every few months I check and it seems to be getting better.

Normal tests using Bay Area servers:



















Normal test using closest server:










Cross-country test to Boston server:


----------



## Karen

I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Steve

Here in NY, Cablevision recently bumped 15/5 users to 25/5, to comply with the FCC's revised definition of "broadband" service.

http://seekingalpha.com/news/2596455-cablevision-gives-baseline-broadband-offering-a-speed-bump


----------



## Steve

I have 50/25 with Cablevision, and it's been very reliable, knock on wood.


----------



## dpeters11

My neighborhood is asking tons of questions about fiber, the local phone company is rolling out FTTH to a large area of it (I've had it for 5 years now), up to 1gbps. I'm probably going to stick with 30/10. I'm not sure why I've been getting $17 off a month on a promotion, but I don't want that to go away with a change.


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> I'm probably going to stick with 30/10.


I'm at 50/25 as part of a 2 year promotion. To be honest, it doesn't "feel" any faster than the FiOS 25/5 I had before that. I suppose if I did a lot of downloading it would matter. Just the two of us here, so for for general web browsing and streaming, 25/5 is more than enough.


----------



## TBoneit

Hi
So far it has been decent for me too. This is pretty much what I see every time I test within a couple of percent.for the Optimum 101 level.

Have a Good Day
TBoneit


----------



## Rich

TBoneit said:


> Hi
> So far it has been decent for me too. This is pretty much what I see every time I test within a couple of percent.for the Optimum 101 level.
> 
> Have a Good Day
> TBoneit


Mine's the same. I take a reading just about everyday since someone in Long Island posted he only gets 100 down constantly.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo

Show off.


----------



## Rich

yosoyellobo said:


> Show off.


Naw, need all we can get.

Rich


----------



## peds48

this is on T-Mobile LTE..

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnielsen

I gig, my a**!

I just switched from Clearwire. which will be shutting down in November after being acquired by Sprint. I have had the modem replaced (this one took a couple of hours to link upbut after it did it has been solid). A tech will be out on Friday to see if things can be improved but these are old lines. There is some fiber around, but I don't know how close it is.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, don't forget us country bumpkins who are under 5 Mbps.....


----------



## scooper

Time warner cable just did the MAXX upgrades for my local area ( but not necessarily ALL of it yet) . I'm getting 60+ Mbps down , 5+ Mbps up on a Motorola SB6121 (4x4) cable modem.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Comcast increased my internet speed from 50mbps to 75mbps. This is near Charleston, SC


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

SeaBeagle said:


> Comcast increased my internet speed from 50mbps to 75mbps.


Stating your location will make this statement way more relevant.

You can put location into your profile, then it never comes up again when talking weather, gas prices, service area questions, etc.


----------



## Cholly

TWC will be providing me with a new modem in a few days, which will increase my internet speed from 30Mbps down/5 Mbps up to 200 Mbps down/20 Mbps up at no increase in cost. Sweet!


----------



## Laxguy

Sweet! 

I wish you could transfer your old crappy speeds to me.... It would give me a tenfold increase!!


----------



## SeaBeagle

Laxguy said:


> Stating your location will make this statement way more relevant.
> 
> You can put location into your profile, then it never comes up again when talking weather, gas prices, service area questions, etc.


Near Charleston, SC.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Laxguy

SeaBeagle said:


> Near Charleston, SC.


Thanks. If you put location into your profile, then it never comes up again when talking weather, gas prices, service area questions, etc. It's one and done!


----------



## camo

For consumers at home other than some huge file, which would be rare why would anyone need more than about 15-20 Mbps down and only then if you were running 3 different Netflix feeds at once. I don't see the need for huge download speeds other than marketing or bragging,
I went from 5 to 17 and really the only difference I see is when I do speed test. I'm not your typical internet user either I have 6 web cams viewable for public, weather station sending live data and over a 300 FTP's going on each hour plus I watch my fair share of Netflix and online streams.


----------



## Laxguy

Not when 4K heaves into view! I do agree that a bunch of the announced speed bumps are pure marketing and horn tooting.

Where are you located?


----------



## yosoyellobo

If you build it they will come.


----------



## camo

Laxguy said:


> Not when 4K heaves into view! I do agree that a bunch of the announced speed bumps are pure marketing and horn tooting.
> 
> Where are you located?


I'm in Nebraska.


----------



## Cholly

Received new modem, promising increased downstream & upstream rates. Installed it (not without a few hiccups (forgetting that my computer had ethernet cable connected in addition to wireless. The modem duly connected me via ethernet and no other connection was available.Problem here: the builtin ethernet adapter on my motherboard is 10/a00 mbps. When I ran speedtest, my speeds were 37/6 Mbps. Thinking this might be attributable to the cable connection, I disconnected the cable and enabled wireless. Still the same results. Today, I called TWC and after nearly an hour's conversation, learned that my service area had not yet been upgraded to the higher speeds. Now I have to check with local support to find out when the upgrade will take place.Promises, promises. No wonder TWC has the lowest customer satisfaction in the industry. :bang

Edit 7/29 - I went to the local TWC office and returned the old modem rather than going to FedEx. While there, I asked the sales rep when to expect the upgraded speed. He checked and replied August 12. We shall see.


----------



## B Newt




----------



## Holydoc

29.26 download
4.85 upload


----------



## jerry downing

89.8 down 12.05 up


----------



## Cholly

First day of upgraded internet performance from Time Warner. Quite an improvement from 20 up, 5 down!
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4577569122


----------



## phrelin




----------



## phrelin

And now my new Surface Pro 4:


----------



## yosoyellobo

How fast was your old one.


----------



## Dude111

I just got 

1952 down 1873 up


----------



## MysteryMan

Ping: 16 ms......Download Speed: 61.88 Mbps......Upload Speed: 6.26 Mbps.


----------



## woj027

Is there a way to test your speed to and from your DirecTV receiver?

on my iMac (wired) I regularly get 50 Mbps up and 5 down. 

But on my HR44-200 and C41-400 i occasionally get download issues with OnDemand (buffering).

I can't remember how my HR 44 is connected to my Internet though; hardwired (I think it is) or wireless (HR44 is one floor below Wireless Modem (Airport Extreme)


----------



## Christopher Gould

That's a 100/10 speed package to a server 80 miles away using 5ghz wifi. Not bad compared to the dsl package of 20/1 that never achieved more than 18.5/.5


----------



## phrelin

Some info seemed to be loading slow today, so I ran some tests.

First, for quality control:










Then using Comcasts own test at increasing distances:





































So I guess the internet is busy across the country.


----------



## Drucifer

My Verizon DSL top connection speed should be an embarrassment to them.


----------



## jimmie57

Drucifer said:


> My Verizon DSL top connection speed should be an embarrassment to them.


OMG !!!!!!!


----------



## dpeters11

Our local phone company is doing an interesting thing. As Charter and Time Warner cancel the Maxx upgrades, our phone company is bumping up speeds. Customers under 30mbps get bumped to 30, 30 to 50 and 50 to 100, at the same price.

My new speed:


----------



## Dude111

I just did a speedtest now and got this..


----------



## dpeters11

Dude111 said:


> I just did a speedtest now and got this..


Do you have a 28.8 modem, or is it a false reading with your equipment? I haven't had those speeds since I lived in an apartment complex with a pair gain system.


----------



## James Long

dpeters11 said:


> Do you have a 28.8 modem, or is it a false reading with your equipment? I haven't had those speeds since I lived in an apartment complex with a pair gain system.


Looks like DSL to me ... and slower than my 4G phone.


----------



## Dude111

No im on Broadband but on Win98se you cant get much faster I dont think..... (Maybe its cause im using wireless,I dunno) 

I have gotton 4+ megs down before but not often.. (We are so far off the main line it varies quite a bit)


----------



## James Long

I'm sorry, but your connection does not meet the minimum definition of "broadband".


----------



## Nick

Win98se? :nono2:


----------



## peds48

The connection is on par with the OS, old and outdated......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude111

James Long said:


> I'm sorry, but your connection does not meet the minimum definition of "broadband".


Hmmmmm it seems qutie fast Jimmy... Lemme see what I get right now 

EDIT:

This time I got 3178 down and 1878 up...


----------



## dpeters11

So that about 3Mbps, the FCC's definition of broadband is 25 Mbps. based on that speed, you don't get broadband under the old 2010 definition of 4. I know here in Cincinnati, I'm as lucky as I can get without being in a Google Fiber area, as the phone company is increasing speeds for the same price.

But then I couldn't use your OS either.


----------



## Phil T

Earlier this year I switched to Comcast Xfinity from Centurylink. I have a reliable fast connection unlike anything I ever had from Centurylink. 

I have 75/5 service but usually get a lot faster. Earlier this year I participated in a ARRIS modem software beta test. For a couple months my speeds were crazy until the test ended.


----------



## jimmie57

Dude111 said:


> Hmmmmm it seems qutie fast Jimmy... Lemme see what I get right now
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This time I got 3178 down and 1878 up...


Have you noticed that all others are talking in terms of Mega Bytes and your is kin Kilobytes ?

You owe it to yourself to check around the local stores and see what is available where you live. You are many many years behind the times with the setup you have.

The internet on modern equipment , software and Broadband service operates almost as fast as if it were stored on your local computer. Actually it might be faster than the computer you are on. I do remember those days since I have been using computer since 1981 or whatever year the apple II came out with nothing but all capital letters ,an external floppy disc drive and no hard drive.


----------



## dpeters11

jimmie57 said:


> Have you noticed that all others are talking in terms of Mega Bytes and your is kin Kilobytes ?
> 
> You owe it to yourself to check around the local stores and see what is available where you live. You are many many years behind the times with the setup you have.
> 
> The internet on modern equipment , software and Broadband service operates almost as fast as if it were stored on your local computer. Actually it might be faster than the computer you are on. I do remember those days since I have been using computer since 1981 or whatever year the apple II came out with nothing but all capital letters ,an external floppy disc drive and no hard drive.


Keep in mind, he's a connoisseur of 80s tech. I can see that for some things, I own a turntable and go to a local arcade with old cabinets on free play, but he prefers VHS over DVD and Blu and 98SE over any modern OS, even Linux.


----------



## billsharpe

I get 31/44 Mbps on my wireless upstairs desktop.
I get 96/92 Mbps on my laptop directly wired to my router downstairs.
I have Frontier FiOS 100/100 service.


----------



## Dude111

dpeters11 said:


> So that about 3Mbps, the FCC's definition of broadband is 25 Mbps.


Yea it seems quite fast for me,I dont really see why ppl have such fast speeds.... (I guess people who watch TV and movies online NEED the speed)


----------



## jimmie57

Dude111 said:


> Yea it seems quite fast for me,I dont really see why ppl have such fast speeds.... (I guess people who watch TV and movies online NEED the speed)


I remember back in the early 90's that I had a monitor that did 640 x 480 resolution and everybody that came into my office told me how awful my monitor looked. They said it was not crisp and that it was fuzzy edges on the text. One day my boss told me to go buy me a new monitor. I did and lo and behold they were correct. The new monitor was so bad compared to the new one it was just ridiculous. I was used to the old monitor because I looked at it every day.
Do you still run and old energy hog CRT for a monitor ?

I also remember when there was a program or an update to a program that I could download over the internet that sometimes it took all night for it to download and sometimes it had errors and I had to remove it and start over and download all night again. And while that was going on my phone did not work.

What browser lets you on the net. There are so many websites and programs now that do not even support XP that it is hard to believe that you can get many programs to run using 98. What virus software still supports 98 and does it update or are you stuck in the 80's for protection also.

I remember way back when my boss got his first computer. It was an original IBM. After a few months he began to complain about how long it took for his machine to load his personal Finance Software and that it would not run Flight Simulator ( he was also a pilot ). My son convinced him to let us get him a new computer. At the time it had the new ones had a 486 chip and coprocessor in them. My son hooked it up and installed all his old programs on it for him. He told my son that he really should not have spent the money on that computer since his old one worked. He had told us prior to that , "When I click on the Finance program I can go down stairs, get a cup of coffee and walk to the front office and come back and it will be just finish loading and ready for him to use it." He said, "I am going to time how long this new computer take and pulled out a stop watch.". My son asked if he was ready and he said yes. My son clicked on the icon, my boss clicked on his stopwatch, my son said it is loaded. My boss was shocked.
I have many more stories about the speed of computers and the time they save , etc.

Stop driving a horse drawn wagon down the street and get a car man. New computer, new monitor, Broadband. You will be happy you did.


----------



## dpeters11

Dude111 said:


> Yea it seems quite fast for me,I dont really see why ppl have such fast speeds.... (I guess people who watch TV and movies online NEED the speed)


Speed needs increase as more in a home are using it as well. Plus I just like having fast download speeds for large files, no issues when one of us works from home.


----------



## James Long

I remember when the college I then attended had as it's sole connection to the Internet a leased 64K connection. (I went to college later in life.) Dialup was catching up to that speed at that time.


----------



## dpeters11

jimmie57 said:


> What browser lets you on the net. There are so many websites and programs now that do not even support XP that it is hard to believe that you can get many programs to run using 98. What virus software still supports 98 and does it update or are you stuck in the 80's for protection also.


I think he might be using IE6 with Maxthon as a frontend.


----------



## Dude111

Yup Mr Peters thats what I have 

Except I dont have Maxthon,I use the last version of MyIE2 -- I hate maxthon.. Its ugly and not as good....



jimmie57 said:


> Do you still run an old energy hog CRT for a monitor ?


Im grateful for my CRTs..... I cant stand those new things.. The picture isnt good and to me is aweful....... I have 3 CRTs in my room (2 computer monitors and a TV)


----------



## Smuuth




----------



## Dude111

Congrats on all your excellent speeds guys


----------



## phrelin

Dude111 said:


> Yup Mr Peters thats what I have
> 
> Except I dont have Maxthon,I use the last version of MyIE2 -- I hate maxthon.. Its ugly and not as good....
> 
> Im grateful for my CRTs..... I cant stand those new things.. The picture isnt good and to me is aweful....... I have 3 CRTs in my room (2 computer monitors and a TV)





Dude111 said:


> Yea it seems quite fast for me,I dont really see why ppl have such fast speeds.... (I guess people who watch TV and movies online NEED the speed)


"NEED" is one of those words that we use in a very subjective manner. It sounds like you're contented with what you have and who you are.

The fact is, most of what I do on a computer other than graphics and activity on the internet I did _adequately_ in 1980 on my Tandy Model II. But the internet is a means to exchange information as well as view video. Within our community many, many use dial-up because any other service available to them is ... difficult and expensive, if not impossible. If you're not close to the Comcast cross-country cable, your options are pretty limited here.

Higher speeds do make internet browsing more convenient. I run the Township website. I try to keep web pages in relatively simple html. But agenda packets for meetings are large (sometimes very large) PDF files that no one wants to convert to simple html code, not even me, not even with the "tools" Microsoft Office provides that create nightmare code. So anyone who wants to download an agenda packet from the Township web site will either need high speed internet or a lot of patience. They can, of course, on their way to work or shopping stop at the Township office and get a copy for free.

True high speed internet on current-technology computers/devices is a convenience, except it is also starts to become a necessity as businesses and governments orient their service to the web, making customers wait longer on the phone or in lines. Because of high speed internet I've become a "live person avoider" when it comes to finance, business, and shopping.

For far more reasons than streaming video, I "need" true high speed internet. But I'm an old computer geek (sometimes, but mostly not, a "nerd", see How to Tell the Difference Between Nerds and Geeks) who has chosen to retire in a redwood forest in a rural county watching live, though frequently irritating, birds (even wild turkeys), raccoons, deer, etc., but who is also lucky enough to have that "needed" internet speed.










I guess I "need" this speedy connection to Silicon Valley for my Microsoft Surface Pro 4 because of who I have become. I too am contented. But there are times I'm tempted to drag out from under the house that Tandy Model II....


----------



## Dude111

Wow look @ your speed!!!!!!

I guess my ISP is happy with my usage then,I dont use much.........

Heres my latest speed result  (i just did it now)


----------



## Rich

I just got a notice from Optimum the other day stating that they have added a couple tiers to their support. 200 Mbps and a 300 Mbps tiers, haven't called them about pricing. I have the 100 Mbps tier at this time and that seems to be sufficient. Do I need that much? I really don't know. I mostly watch streamed content and I've never been hit with a cap fee and don't see any buffering. 

Rich


----------



## dpeters11

There is a point of diminishing return. Going from 100 to 300 won't affect a Netflix stream, you're already past what they will send at.

Where it really comes into play is multiple streams and multiple downloads at the same time. More can go full speed individually.


----------



## tylorert

Thx comcast


----------



## Dude111

My latest test


----------



## Dude111

I think this one is more accurate Im not sure (Java and not flash)

http://www.auditmypc.com/speedtest.asp

My results from here

Download: 4494k

Upload: 1293k


----------



## Dude111

Pretty good my friend!


----------



## phrelin

And sometimes it's just the internet. Things seemed to be going a bit slow this morning so I tried these three from servers at increasing distances from the Bay Area across the internet one right after the other using Xfinity's test:


----------



## Dude111

Heres my latest result


----------



## trh

Had AT&T fiber installed today. Not so much for the speed, but the unlimited data. We've been getting closer and closer to our data cap with Comcast and we're looking at canceling DIRECTV and using various streaming services......so while they had an introductory offer 'for life' for pricing and free router as long as we kept it active, we thought we'd pull the trigger now.

Install was scheduled from 9am-11am and the installer showed up at 9:02am. Only issue right now is our DNS server. We had been using OpenDNS but the AT&T gateway/router has DNS installed and getting around that is a challenge.


----------



## inkahauts

I wish I could get that. I hate this high down low up speeds stuff.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> I wish I could get that. I hate this high down low up speeds stuff.


Yeah, even using hard wires I get only about 35 up and 210 down. Best Optimum can do, they say.

Rich


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> I wish I could get that. I hate this high down low up speeds stuff.


Why would any (regular) folk would ever need such a high upload speed, unless that someone is uploading tons of YouTube clips or pics to a sharing site there is really no need for those upload speeds.

I definitely understand download speeds, specially with all the streaming going on, but uploads, I see no real use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Rich said:


> Yeah, even using hard wires I get only about 35 up and 210 down. Best Optimum can do, they say.
> 
> Rich


If I'm lucky I get maybe 5 on upload. Usually it's closer to 3.5 or 4.


----------



## inkahauts

peds48 said:


> Why would any (regular) folk would ever need such a high upload speed, unless that someone is uploading tons of YouTube clips or pics to a sharing site there is really no need for those upload speeds.
> 
> I definitely understand download speeds, specially with all the streaming going on, but uploads, I see no real use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not needed often but when I do it's really annoying.

I've been scanning old pictures into a computer and then mass uploading them and others in an organized fashion to my folks OneDrive. Doing a lot of moving of their videos from camcorders on vacations too. Like I said not often but a few times a year I would prefer it not take three days to upload a massive amount of pictures or videos.


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> If I'm lucky I get maybe 5 on upload. Usually it's closer to 3.5 or 4.


Who be your provider (I love Ebonics!)?

Rich


----------



## Rich

inkahauts said:


> It's not needed often but when I do it's really annoying.
> 
> I've been scanning old pictures into a computer and then mass uploading them and others in an organized fashion to my folks OneDrive. Doing a lot of moving of their videos from camcorders on vacations too. Like I said not often but a few times a year I would prefer it not take three days to upload a massive amount of pictures or videos.


My wife has to upload a lot of files and she says she's had no problems so I guess my upload speed is OK.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Rich said:


> Who be your provider (I love Ebonics!)?
> 
> Rich


Arr, Matey. Could also be "pirate!"


----------



## Rich

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Arr, Matey. Could also be "pirate!"


Ebonics had to start someplace... 

Rich


----------



## Cholly




----------



## jimmie57

Comcast is upping the speed of the Download in several places. One of them is the Houston, TX area.
I was getting 50 Mbps service and now they say it is 70. I checked it and it is actually 83 on my line.
This comes with no increase in price. If you need a better modem / router to get it and lease them from Comcast you can take in your old one and get a new one to get you up to speed.
Another place is Oregon and SW Washington.

Link to articles: CMCSA : Summary for Comcast Corporation - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Nick




----------



## compnurd

300/20


----------



## Troch2002

Here is mine.









Samsung Galaxy S6 Active


----------



## JcT21

uploads could be better but around here (eastern ky) this is the best you can get. many are still on dial up.


----------



## Lord Vader

AT&T Giga power: 1 GB down and 1 GB up.


----------



## Dude111

Here my latest results


----------



## bmetelsky

Here is mine:


----------



## yosoyellobo

Lord Vader said:


> AT&T Giga power: 1 GB down and 1 GB up.


Is it true that the downloads finish before you start?


----------



## Laxguy

90 Mbps down and 6 up, Comcast near Monterey, CA. D/L speeds are 30 times what I had in my country house. I am in heaven speed wise!

I, too, have no current need for more upload bandwidth.


----------



## MysteryMan




----------



## haggis444

Capable of 1Gbps/250Mbps but Cincinnati Bell really seems to oversubscribe their outbound links, so moved back to 300Mbps/75Mbps which seems more consistent. Also have 3Mbps/1Mbps TWC (Spectrum) as a backup.


----------



## Smuuth

Just got a speed increase:


----------



## balboadave

You call that an increase? Now this is an increase.


----------



## phrelin

Hmm, well this thread came up so I ran an Ookla test then an Xfinity test, and both came up with a download speed of around 10 Mbps which had me going "what the" ! So I rebooted my modem and my router. That tripled my download speed but using the DSL Reports system, something weird is going on:










As that result is about a third of what is normal for me:










So now I just reran the Xfinity test and came up with about half of the historical download speed:










It isn't meeting the promise as indicated in the upper right of my usage history:










I don't need more than 30-40 Mbps but it is irritating to discover really poor performance which has occasionally been indicated while streaming TV at night.


----------



## jimmie57

phrelin said:


> Hmm, well this thread came up so I ran an Ookla test then an Xfinity test, and both came up with a download speed of around 10 Mbps which had me going "what the" ! So I rebooted my modem and my router. That tripled my download speed but using the DSL Reports system, something weird is going on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As that result is about a third of what is normal for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I just reran the Xfinity test and came up with about half of the historical download speed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't meeting the promise as indicated in the upper right of my usage history:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need more than 30-40 Mbps but it is irritating to discover really poor performance which has occasionally been indicated while streaming TV at night.


Tell them you need for them to increase your signal strength.
I had to do that once.
It seems that they have a filter on the line as it comes off the main line before it goes into your house and that is where the signal gets cut down / lowered.


----------



## machavez00

FTTH from CenturyLink. This is the old flash version. I get lower pings with the HTML5 version.


----------



## steve053

phrelin said:


> I don't need more than 30-40 Mbps but it is irritating to discover really poor performance which has occasionally been indicated while streaming TV at night.


Curious what router you are using. I have a netgear nighthawk and discovered that I was consistently getting 7 Mbps down, when I should be getting 100+ while wired. Cable guy came out and his tests showed 100+ directly from the modem. We "assumed" my switch was going bad. Long story short, I had QoS turned on in the router. As soon as i turned off QoS my download speed went back to 100+.

Not saying that your provider isn't at fault.


----------



## machavez00

This is the result with the newer HTML5 version of speedtest.net


----------



## Mark Holtz

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test










I just upgraded my ADSL from 15/3. Unfortunately, my landlord won't allow another cable to be run on the side of the house, and my manager isn't insisting that I have higher speeds... yet.


----------



## phrelin

phrelin said:


> Hmm, well this thread came up so I ran an Ookla test then an Xfinity test, and both came up with a download speed of around 10 Mbps which had me going "what the" ! So I rebooted my modem and my router. That tripled my download speed but using the DSL Reports system, something weird is going on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As that result is about a third of what is normal for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I just reran the Xfinity test and came up with about half of the historical download speed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't meeting the promise as indicated in the upper right of my usage history:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need more than 30-40 Mbps but it is irritating to discover really poor performance which has occasionally been indicated while streaming TV at night.










Well, this is embarrassing. I really do think I'm losing it in old age. I just happened to look at the lower right of my computer screen and noticed that I was connected via wireless instead of wired. I have no idea how long and I really didn't work hard to find a solution my own complaint thinking maybe Xfinity/Comcast would fix their own problem. As one would expect, I fixed the problem which was a wire on my desk. What can I say...


----------



## Muntic0re

really weak


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> Well, this is embarrassing. I really do think I'm losing it in old age. I just happened to look at the lower right of my computer screen and noticed that I was connected via wireless instead of wired.


I had the opposite problem last week ... I connected my new Xfinity router and was testing via wireless and getting the speed I am paying for. So after I was satisfied with the modem installation I unplugged my current router from the DSL modem and connected it to the cable modem/router. The speed dropped to less than 10 Mbps when using an ethernet connection through the router. It took a while to realize that I had a 15 year old hub tucked away in a closet that was only passing 10mpbs. $20 later it was replaced by a 10/100/1000 switch.

As for the upgrade ... I chose the "25 Mbps" level and am getting what I am paying for (for the same price as DSL but no phone service required).


----------



## trh

James Long said:


> It took a while to realize that I had a 15 year old hub tucked away in a closet that was only passing 10mpbs. $20 later it was replaced by a 10/100/1000 switch.


Good reminder. Everyone upgrading their home network should verify their equipment at home won't similarly 'negate' any purchased improvements.


----------



## Richard

Spectrum (Formerly Time Warner) recently increased the speed available in my area, we have access to their "Gigabit" tier (really about 900Mbps), but I don't really need that much right now. My current tier is 400/20.










I also just signed new easement rights for our power company to run fiber on my property, for their FTTH service.


----------



## Cholly

I've been having trouble with my Spectrum Internet connection for several months now. The connection has dropped out several times a day. I've had two techs come out over the past few weeks -- the first tech checked cable connections all the way from the street to the modem and beyond, assuring that all was okay. However, we still got drops on the internet, so I called them again this past week and a different tech came. This one changed the distribution amplifier in the tech cabinet and put new connectors on all the coax cables. Checking the wi-fi speed on my computer, I found that my 5 Ghz download speed had fallen from 220 Mbps to 1.5 Mbps. The tech blamed it on the TP-Link external adapter, which seems to be all wrong. The speed on the 2 Ghz radio wasn't affected. I checked my driver and it's up to date.I fell back to using an ethernet connection t;h;rough the Gigabit switch in my room and my 5 Ghz speed is around 95 Mbps - hardly what it should be , but a lot better than with the adapter. I checked the 5 Ghz wi-fi performance on my cell phone and iPad and both scored 225 Mbps! I have yet to move the adapter to my Dell small form factor computer and check the performance there.


----------



## jimmie57

Cholly said:


> I've been having trouble with my Spectrum Internet connection for several months now. The connection has dropped out several times a day. I've had two techs come out over the past few weeks -- the first tech checked cable connections all the way from the street to the modem and beyond, assuring that all was okay. However, we still got drops on the internet, so I called them again this past week and a different tech came. This one changed the distribution amplifier in the tech cabinet and put new connectors on all the coax cables. Checking the wi-fi speed on my computer, I found that my 5 Ghz download speed had fallen from 220 Mbps to 1.5 Mbps. The tech blamed it on the TP-Link external adapter, which seems to be all wrong. The speed on the 2 Ghz radio wasn't affected. I checked my driver and it's up to date.I fell back to using an ethernet connection t;h;rough the Gigabit switch in my room and my 5 Ghz speed is around 95 Mbps - hardly what it should be , but a lot better than with the adapter. I checked the 5 Ghz wi-fi performance on my cell phone and iPad and both scored 225 Mbps! I have yet to move the adapter to my Dell small form factor computer and check the performance there.


Did you experiment with post # 503 in this thread ?
Turn Qos OFF.


----------



## WestDC




----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> I've been having trouble with my Spectrum Internet connection for several months now. The connection has dropped out several times a day. I've had two techs come out over the past few weeks -- the first tech checked cable connections all the way from the street to the modem and beyond, assuring that all was okay. However, we still got drops on the internet, so I called them again this past week and a different tech came. This one changed the distribution amplifier in the tech cabinet and put new connectors on all the coax cables. Checking the wi-fi speed on my computer, I found that my 5 Ghz download speed had fallen from 220 Mbps to 1.5 Mbps. The tech blamed it on the TP-Link external adapter, which seems to be all wrong. The speed on the 2 Ghz radio wasn't affected. I checked my driver and it's up to date.I fell back to using an ethernet connection t;h;rough the Gigabit switch in my room and my 5 Ghz speed is around 95 Mbps - hardly what it should be , but a lot better than with the adapter. I checked the 5 Ghz wi-fi performance on my cell phone and iPad and both scored 225 Mbps! I have yet to move the adapter to my Dell small form factor computer and check the performance there.


Charlie, I went thru something similar last month. I was certain my ISP was at fault but it turned out Chrome was the cause. If I use Chrome to run a speed test using speedtest.net I get very low readings and pings that I've seen come in at over 800. Switch to Edge and run the same test and I'm back up to almost 300 down. I had my ISP check everything and they came up with nothing...my son has a friend that advised us to use a different browser and that showed us where the problem was. Proper readings on Edge and Firefox.

Rich


----------



## Cholly

Update on my download speed. I called Spectrum and they sent tech (Lead Technician!) out with a new modem. He replaced the old modem, saying it was no doubt the cause of my troubles. I checked my phone on Speedtest and the download speed on 5 Ghz was 230 Mbps. After he left, I went to check the 5 Ghz speed on my desktop, and the TP-Link Wi-Fi adapter failed completely, although it was working with the w Ghz radio. I had a new LTERIVER AC600 Mbps Wi-Fi adapter that I was planning to use on my SFF computwer,so I plugged it in and ran Speedtest. I'm happy to say that I'm getting 220 to 230 Mbps downloads, depending on the server that I select.


----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> Update on my download speed. I called Spectrum and they sent tech (Lead Technician!) out with a new modem. He replaced the old modem, saying it was no doubt the cause of my troubles. I checked my phone on Speedtest and the download speed on 5 Ghz was 230 Mbps. After he left, I went to check the 5 Ghz speed on my desktop, and the TP-Link Wi-Fi adapter failed completely, although it was working with the w Ghz radio. I had a new LTERIVER AC600 Mbps Wi-Fi adapter that I was planning to use on my SFF computwer,so I plugged it in and ran Speedtest. I'm happy to say that I'm getting 220 to 230 Mbps downloads, *depending on the server that I select*.


That's something that bothers me about the way folks use Speedtest (assuming you mean speedtest.net). If you switch servers how do you know what that particular server is putting out? My ISP is Optimum and I use the NYC Optimum server exclusively. I know I'm supposed to be getting ~ 300 down from that site. Any great variations in speed from those servers always alerts me to problems. Using the Optimum server provides the baseline. I don't see how you can use Speedtest without a baseline.

BTW, every cable guy I have had come to my house because of Net issues has come with a modem. That's the first thing they do, replace the modem. Last time a guy came out he had a brand new modem still in the box and insisted on installing it even tho that made the third "new" modem installed in two days. Just what they do. I don't remember ever having a bad modem but I've had lots of new modems.

Rich


----------



## Cholly

When I run Ookla Speedtest (yes, Speedtest.net) cold, it comes up with NeoNova in Elerbee, NC, as the default server. It just showed download spied of 110.90 Mbps and upload speed of 23.64 Mbps.Changing the server to Rock Hill, SC, I got a downloaad speed of 230.75 Mbps and an upload speed of 23.36 Mbps. If I repeat the test with a given servver, results will vary. by as much as 15 to 20 percent. Selecting AT&T in Charlotte gives results that are consistent with those of Rock Hill.
The point is this: Given that if you make an arbitrary selection of server, you can get wildly variable rates from one server to another. It's hard to determine just what server you are using during normal daily operations.


----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> When I run Ookla Speedtest (yes, Speedtest.net) cold, it comes up with NeoNova in Elerbee, NC, as the default server. It just showed download spied of 110.90 Mbps and upload speed of 23.64 Mbps.Changing the server to Rock Hill, SC, I got a downloaad speed of 230.75 Mbps and an upload speed of 23.36 Mbps. If I repeat the test with a given servver, results will vary. by as much as 15 to 20 percent. Selecting AT&T in Charlotte gives results that are consistent with those of Rock Hill.
> The point is this: Given that if you make an arbitrary selection of server, you can get wildly variable rates from one server to another. It's hard to determine just what server you are using during normal daily operations.


Point I've tried to make is how do you know what the servers of ISPs you don't subscribe to put out? What are you supposed to see? I know what I'm supposed to get from Optimum and I use the closest Optimum server I can find on the provided list (usually only the NYC Optimum is shown). I know about what Ping I'm supposed to get and know I'm supposed to get ~300 down. That's what I mean by a baseline. I can go to a far closer server from another ISP and get a lower Ping but how to know if I'm getting what I pay for? And, since Optimum is the only ISP I use, I have no idea what to expect from all those other ISPs on the list. When I bought the two Nighthawk routers I went to Netgear's site and used their server just to see if I could really get over 900 down. I could and that's the last time I used that site...it has nothing else to show me. I see nothing to gain from using other server sites and everything can be learned from the Optimum site. Am I wrong? Anybody...??? This has bothered me for a couple years, I'd really like to know if I'm doing the right thing.

Rich


----------



## Cholly

I understand your point, but when I look at a list of servers on speedtest, I don't see a Spectrum server. When I go on the Spectrum website, the optimal server they list for testing speed v (via Speedtest !} is in Durham, NC, which is 150 miles highway distance from here, or a little over 100 miles straight line. The Wi-Fi download speed is 197.6 Mbps and the upload speed is 20.9 Mbps. certainly in range for my 200 Mbps subscription. No mention is made of Ping timing. They also give no other server choices. Now, is that my true speed? Frankly, I don't know. Also, they say that for best results, you should connect your computer directly to your router via Ethernet cable. With that, I get a download speed of 77.) Mbps and an upload speed of 22.1 Mbps which would indicate that I'm not getting the service I'm paying for.


----------



## James Long

Most of the servers have more bandwidth than the total of people testing using their server. If in doubt check a couple of different sites. I would not throw away any result unless it was far below expected and another site was giving "as expected" results.


----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> I understand your point, but when I look at a list of servers on speedtest, I don't see a Spectrum server. When I go on the Spectrum website, the optimal server they list for testing speed v (via Speedtest !} is in Durham, NC, which is 150 miles highway distance from here, or a little over 100 miles straight line. The Wi-Fi download speed is 197.6 Mbps and the upload speed is 20.9 Mbps. certainly in range for my 200 Mbps subscription. No mention is made of Ping timing. They also give no other server choices. Now, is that my true speed? Frankly, I don't know. Also, they say that for best results, you should connect your computer directly to your router via Ethernet cable. With that, I get a download speed of 77.) Mbps and an upload speed of 22.1 Mbps which would indicate that I'm not getting the service I'm paying for.


When I was having similar problems with my system I was seeing pings at some ridiculous levels, some at over 900. Charlie, if you are close to a server you will get a low Ping, the farther you are from the server the higher the Ping. My problem was and is caused by using Chrome to check Net speeds using speedtest.com. I switched to Edge just for the speed tests and the Ping went back to normal and I saw the proper speeds. I would not have known about Chrome doing this if it wasn't for one of my son's friends alerting us to the idea that Chrome and not our ISP was at fault. The issues I have seem to be because my laptop and desktop are so old and Chrome doesn't work well with older PCs. Who knew?

When you put the Ethernet wire from the router to your computer you should see just about what you'd see with the cable going directly from the modem to the computer. I do. I pay for 300 down, I'm getting close to that on both my computers, my wife's two laptops and my son's gaming computer and his laptop. The older devices use Edge now and the newer, faster devices give us the proper speed results using Chrome. Again, who knew? Aside from a gamer in Georgia, bless his heart. I was getting ready to go to war with Optimum, had to call and apologize.

I'm surprised your ISP doesn't have a closer server but you know what you're supposed to get from them and I'd stick with that server. Your Ping will be higher than normal but you should see what you're paying for in speed.

Try Edge for speed tests, just for the halibut...see if you get better results.

Rich


----------



## Rich

James Long said:


> Most of the servers have more bandwidth than the total of people testing using their server. If in doubt check a couple of different sites. I would not throw away any result unless it was far below expected and another site was giving "as expected" results.


How do you know what to expect from those sites? How do you know you are getting the speed you pay for?

Rich


----------



## James Long

Rich said:


> How do you know what to expect from those sites? How do you know you are getting the speed you pay for?


My bill tells me what I am paying for. Any speed test result higher than the number on the bill is good. Usually I get 40 percent more than what I pay for.

When I had DSL there was a place in the modem where it reported what the line was provisioned to provide. My speed checks normally were close to that number.


----------



## Rich

James Long said:


> *My bill tells me what I am paying for.* Any speed test result higher than the number on the bill is good. Usually I get 40 percent more than what I pay for.
> 
> When I had DSL there was a place in the modem where it reported what the line was provisioned to provide. My speed checks normally were close to that number.


Of course it does. If you're supposed to be getting 100 down and you stumble upon a server that only puts out 50 down what does that tell you?

Rich


----------



## James Long

See above.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Mine is 400 mbps. Tests to over 400 like 460.


I remember like 4 million years ago thst I was inpressed wils 2400 bad speed. Do not know what that woud be in mbps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

